# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013



## Geiras (1 Dez 2013 às 00:27)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Dez 2013 às 20:34)

Boa noite,

após um Novembro frio e seco, com as duas últimas décadas do mês literalmente sem acumular precipitação ficando esta bem abaixo da média, o Dezembro começa da mesma maneira e pelo menos até ao dia 10 a tendência será a mesma, no entanto a partir desse período vislumbra-se uma mudança de padrão, veremos se não vai voltar a adiar.

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi soalheiro com um uma temp. mínima de 3,1ºC e máxima de 14,3ºC.


Cumps.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (1 Dez 2013 às 22:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*

Olá a todos 
Sou novo aqui no fórum e devo dizer que sou apenas um amador e um apaixonado pela meteorologia. 
Não tenho nenhuma estação meteorológica , mas vou relatar o tempo e as condições atmosféricas da minha vila. Apenas usarei um termómetro minimamente adequado , para que posso informar sobre as temperaturas e sobre as adversidades da meteorologia. 
A vila aonde vivo , localiza-se no distrito do porto e estou situado a uma altitude média de 350 mts. 

Neste momento reina a monotonia, o céu esta limpo as estrelas brilham o vento sopra ao de leve e a temperatura tem oscilado ligeiramente . 

Temperatura Atual : 4,5C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Dez 2013 às 23:52)

bem vindo lousadameteo!

aqui o vento estraga sempre as minimas as 22:40 estava com apenas 1ºC eagora que levantou o vento ja vou com 8.5ºC...


----------



## james (2 Dez 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite . 

 Extremos de hoje :  2 ° / 11°

 O ceu esteve limpo e o vento geralmente fraco . 

De salientar que durante o dia atingiu - se em boa parte do mesmo valores relativamente baixos : 

As 13.00 ainda estavam 9 ° e as 20.00 ja se registavam 4 °


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Dez 2013 às 16:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*



LousadaMeteo disse:


> Olá a todos
> Sou novo aqui no fórum e devo dizer que sou apenas um amador e um apaixonado pela meteorologia.
> 
> A vila aonde vivo , localiza-se no distrito do porto e estou situado a uma *altitude média de 350 mts*.



Olá LousadaMeteo, bem vindo ao fórum.
Aproveita bem este espaço, tira as dúvidas e participa activamente.
Quantos mais membros, melhor...

Só um aparte: a altitude média da vila de Lousada é 285 mts e não 350 mts. Paços de Ferreira, Penafiel, e Felgueiras estão mais altas e tem apenas 315 mts de altitude.

----

Por cá temos mais um dia de céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e também temos frio. Quer dizer...bem agasalhados, ao sol, com aquecimento\lareira nas casas estamos bem. 

*Tmín: 2,2ºC

Tatual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 44%​*


----------



## LousadaMeteo (2 Dez 2013 às 19:16)

Hoje foi mais um dia igual aos outros com uma manha mais amena relativamente as anteriores . 
Máxima 13.3ºC
A minima do dia até agora ficou se pelos 2.5ºC
Neste momento 3.5ºC 
O vento é quase nulo e a temperatura tem descido rápidamente.


----------



## CptRena (2 Dez 2013 às 23:42)

Boas

A EMA de Aveiro apanhou com uma inversão térmica, mas que durou pouco tempo.

O vento foi até aos 0km/h o que levou à temperatura ter caído até pelo menos os 5,8°C (leitura das 2100Z - Tempo Presente)

Apareceu um ventinho e levou o ar frio todo dali e já foi para os 8,6°C (Tempo Presente 2300Z)


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2013 às 07:15)

Bom dia, 

temperatura actual e mínima até ao momento: *5.8 ºc * 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia.

A manhã começa com céu limpo, ligeira neblina e vento fraco vqriando de NNO a NNE.
Há muita geada nos campos, num cenário "branquinho" e bastante agradável com o sol a brilhar neste cenário.

*Tmín: -1,1ºC (05.37h)

Tatual: 1,7ºC
Hr: 83%​*


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Dez 2013 às 15:08)

Seguimos com uma belíssima tarde de sol. De fazer inveja a qualquer nórdico...
O vento vai soprando fraco, em média de E.

*Tmáx: 13,2ºC (14.05h)

Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 46%​*
Continuação de boa tarde.


----------



## Névoa (3 Dez 2013 às 15:36)

O sol está mesmo benfazejo, é tão acolhedor nesta altura do ano 

Uma tarde mais quente hoje, sem dúvida, e segundo o ipma os próximos dois dias ainda o serão mais que hoje. Curiosamente, senti mais frio hoje até que os raios de sol brindassem as minhas janelas, o que só acontece lá pelas 15:00... e acaba lá pelas 16:00 :/ Mas isso de sentir frio, no inverno, e dentro de casa, será um factor tão subjectivo e ligado ao próprio funcionamento da casa que não vale a pena chamar a temperatura real para o assunto... A minha sensação de frio raramente coincide com o histórico de temperaturas que verifico diariamente no isep, e também será curioso notar que estas andam bem desfasadas das previsões de mínima do ipma, pois são sempre bem superiores às do ipma.

Sobre o inverno, claro que o interessante não é passar frio, mas sim o ambiente acolhedor que gostamos de criar e ter à nossa disposição nestes meses


----------



## LousadaMeteo (3 Dez 2013 às 19:09)

Manha de muita geada por aqui com a minima a chegar aos -1,4ºC 

Máxima do dia - 12,7ºC
T.Atual - 3,2ºC 

Parece querer instalar-se uma neblina , o que seria bom para uma manhã branquinha 

P.S - Como se inserem fotos ? Obgd


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2013 às 21:19)

Boas, 

a mínima ainda desceu aos *4.9 ºc* ás 08:09 h

Máxima de *13.0 ºc* 

*Actual*

temp: 8.6 ºc 

Vento ENE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.5 hpa

Humidade: 66%

Céu limpo.


----------



## CptRena (3 Dez 2013 às 21:41)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> P.S - Como se inserem fotos ? Obgd



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## james (3 Dez 2013 às 22:18)

Boa noite .

Mais uma noite fria , o tempo esse continua seco e pelo menos nos proximos 10 dias nao deverao verificar - se alteracoes .

Tatual :3°


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2013 às 00:30)

Boa noite.

Segue fria a noite.
Já temos geada e o vento vai soprando fraco de NNE.
A temperatura vai oscilando ao sabor do vento, mas parece-me que teremos mais uma mínima negativa. Às 00h estavam 0,1ºC.

*Tatual: 0,6ºC
Hr: 79%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Dez 2013 às 09:25)

Boas,

por aqui tive uma mínima de *0,9ºC*, com uma camada de geada como há muito tempo não via. 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2013 às 13:40)

Boa tarde.

Como esperava tive mais uma mínima abaixo de zero.
O valor real foi da *temperatura mínima* foi de *-1,1ºC*. Acabei de confirmar no termómetro de mínima
Durante algumas horas a consola perdeu a ligação com o sensor da Oregon. Acho que tenho de mudar a pilha para uma lítio. Fora isto, o sensor tem-se portado muito bem...
Neste momento estão *15,2ºC* tanto no termómetro de mercúrio como no sensor.
*Hr: 47%*

Está uma bela tarde, bastante agradável e com subida de temperatura, como esperado.
O vento sopra fraco de SE.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2013 às 19:21)

Boa noite.

Estamos agora com um início de noite frio, típico, com céu quase limpo (algum fumo na atmosfera) e vento fraco de NO (Epá! Pensei que não havia nortada nesta altura...).

*Tmáx: 15,7ºC (14.26h)

Tatual: 5,5ºC
Hr: 71%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Dez 2013 às 21:54)

Boas,

Já vai arrefecendo bem por aqui, *5.0ºC* actuais e humidade relativa nos 84 %, será mais uma noite com uma boa formação de geada.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (6 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

Boas Gente 

Min-0,5ºC
Max-12.0ºC

Manha de muita geada com uma ligeira neblina em alguns locais que persistiu até perto das 12:00.
É claramente notavél o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno que estamos a ter este final de tarde . 
Temperatura atual - 3.0ºC

Adoraria ver sincelo por estes lados


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Dez 2013 às 22:41)

Que noite fria por aqui, *1,4ºC* actuais e a descer.


Algum nevoeiro paira sobre o ar e o vento é nulo.

Já há formação de gelo nos carros.


----------



## karkov (7 Dez 2013 às 09:10)

9 da manha algures entre Guimarães e Póvoa de Lanhoso... foram uns kms sem sair dessa marca...


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Dez 2013 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,

por aqui tive mais uma espectacular formação de geada, parecia que tinha nevado. 

A míninma foi de *-1,7ºC*, neste momento sigo com 11,4ºC e ainda há geada nos locais de sombra.


----------



## james (7 Dez 2013 às 13:51)

Boa tarde . 

Hoje deve ter caido a maior camada de geada deste outono . 

Temperatura atual  ainda relativamente baixa :  9 °


----------



## CptRena (7 Dez 2013 às 18:00)

Lá fora já segue em inversão. À conta disso está o ar carregado de fumo das "fogueiras" dentro das casas.

Na estação do Estação SP agora

7,4°C
85% HR
NO @ 1,1 G 2,6 km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Dez 2013 às 18:09)

Por aqui igual, tanta fumarada das lareiras que mais parece nevoeiro.

T.máx: *12,9ºC*.

Neste momento já está a arrefecer e bem com *5,5ºC*, promete ser mais uma noite gelada.


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2013 às 21:58)

Boa noite,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *4.9 ºc*

Máxima: *15.2 ºc*

Neste momento vento nulo ou muito fraco de E, sigo com 6.3 ºc actuais


----------



## supercell (7 Dez 2013 às 22:27)

Boa noite.

Muito nevoeiro e frio por aqui...


----------



## Snifa (7 Dez 2013 às 22:40)

Desce a bom ritmo, 5.7 ºc actuais.

Não corre ponta de vento.

A continuar assim a mínima pode ser batida.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Dez 2013 às 23:45)

Fiz agora mesmo uma das minhas incursões à janela. Está muito fresquinho!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Dez 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Noite muito fresca, neste momento sigo com 0.4ºC
Promete.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2013 às 00:26)

Boa noite.

Brrrrrr
Lá vai gélida a noite, novamente nos negativos.
O vento está calmo, propiciando um arrefecimento interessante. A humidade relativa está alta, pelo que o desconforto térmico é grande.
Ontem tive *-1,5ºC de mínima* e *14,8ºC de máxima*.

*Tatual: -0,4ºC
Hr: 86%
Temp aparente: -3,6ºC​*
Bom fim de semana


----------



## jpmartins (8 Dez 2013 às 00:46)

Sigo com -0.3ºC, nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## james (8 Dez 2013 às 01:24)

Boa noite . 

Mais uma noite muito fria , com ceu limpo embora com uma ligeira neblina .

Tatual : 0.4 °

Extremos de hoje : 

Tmin : 0°

Tmax : 10 °


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2013 às 03:09)

Noite muito fria !

Nao corre ponta de vento e existe muita humidade .

Está uma grande geada por aqui , tudo branco já


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2013 às 08:31)

Bom dia 

noite fria, mínima de* 1.0 ºc* 

Há formação de geada em algumas superfícies.

Uma fotos acabadas de tirar:

Geada no topo de um edifício nas redondezas, mais ao fundo, à esquerda, também é visível geada num telhado.






Alguma brancura na relva do campo de treinos:







Neste momento 1.6 ºc 

Até ao momento é a madrugada mais fria deste Outono/Inverno.


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2013 às 09:02)

Toda a zona de Gondomar coberta por forte geada , desde telhados a placas da IC29 e campos e campos todos brancos .

Tinha o meu carro entre 2 predios muito proximos e é raro ficar com gelo , hoje porventura estava todo coberto de gelo .


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2013 às 09:42)

Bom dia gente do frio.

Hoje o frio pegou de estaca desde o interior ao litoral.
Decerto temos valores interessantes um pouco por todo o lado.
A manhã começa com geada moderada a forte, com vento fraco de N a acentuar a sensação de frio.
*A temperatura média desde as 00h é de -1,5ºC*

*Tmín: -2,8ºC (07.35h)

Tatual: 1,7ºC
Hr: 89%
Temp aparente: -0,9ºC​*
*Bom domingo.*


----------



## karkov (8 Dez 2013 às 09:59)

Same place... temperatura um grau abaixo de ontem...


----------



## ogalo (8 Dez 2013 às 12:21)

Boas
Mínima de -1 por aqui .....


----------



## james (8 Dez 2013 às 17:03)

Boas , 

Dia frio , sigo com 6 °c


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Dez 2013 às 19:32)

Que frio  Neste momento já tivemos um grande arrefecimento e a temperatura já anda a caminho dos negativos mais uma vez. A estaçao de Miranda do Douro às 18h já registava -1.1º. Estou curioso para ver até onde desce...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Dez 2013 às 20:13)

Boas,

por aqui tive mais uma noite gélida, mínima de *-2,9ºC* com provavelmente uma das maiores camadas de geada que já alguma vez vi. 

Só me dei ao trabalho de tirar uma foto a um telhado da vizinhança, que normalmente apresenta grandes quantidades de geada, mais parecia ter nevado.






2,2ºC actuais.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2013 às 20:49)

Boas,

Noite a ficar bem fria, sigo com 5.8 ºc actuais, vento muito fraco ou nulo


----------



## ogalo (8 Dez 2013 às 21:15)

Boas 
Mais uma noite fria..
 3.5 ºC actuais


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2013 às 21:39)

Olá e boa noite...

O dia foi hoje muito agradável, com temperatura relativamente amena, com um grande contraste com a madrugada\início da manhã e agora esta noite.
O vento soprou fraco e o céu apresentou-se limpo e pouco nublado (discreta nebulosidade alta e dispersa).
A noite apresenta-se já com a formação de geada nos campos e outras superfícies.

*Tmín: -2,8ºC (07.35h)
Tmáx: 12,8ºC (14.03h)

Tatual: 0,1ºC
Hr: 85%
Temp. aparente: -3,0ºC​*


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2013 às 22:47)

4.6 ºc actuais e vento nulo.


----------



## karkov (8 Dez 2013 às 23:21)

A porta de minha casa sigo com 0º :s
A caminho de casa apanhei zonas com gelo que acho que não derreteu o dia inteiro... zonas sombrias...


----------



## james (9 Dez 2013 às 00:27)

Boa noite , mais uma noite gelida , no final de um dia frio . 

Extremos de hoje : 

Tmin : - 1 ° c

Tmax : 8°  c

Tatual : 0.9 ° c


----------



## Stinger (9 Dez 2013 às 06:53)

Andei agora pela rua e a ausência de humidade fez com que a geada desta noite fosse bem mais fraca , apenas em vales e locais abrigados os carros apresentavam se completamente brancos


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2013 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 


temperatura actual e mínima até ao momento. *1.8 ºc* 

De novo alguma geada, mas mais fraca que ontem.


----------



## karkov (9 Dez 2013 às 08:40)

Por aqui está assim... depois de passar de 3 negativos para 4 no dia de ontem, a ver quantos estarão hoje...


----------



## karkov (9 Dez 2013 às 09:00)

Mais um dia nos 4 negativos


----------



## vinc7e (9 Dez 2013 às 10:02)

Manha gélida também por aqui.
Minima de -4.5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2013 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Hoje mantêm-se o frio e o sol está pálido. Alguma nebulosidade alta não deixa aquecer como ontem.
O vento sopra fraco de N\NNO.

*Tmín: -2,8ºC (06.10h)

Tatual: 4,5ºC
Hr: 78%​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Dez 2013 às 17:38)

Boas,

por cá tive uma mínima de *-3,0ºC*. 

A máxima ficou-se pelos *13,2ºC*, que não foram suficientes para derreter a geada nos locais virados a norte.


Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, 6,3ºC e pressão nos 1020.1 hpa.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2013 às 18:34)

Boas,

*Extremos de hoje*

Mínima: *1.7 ºc*

Máxima: *12.7 ºc*

Neste momento já arrefece bem,  sigo com 7.8 ºc


----------



## ogalo (9 Dez 2013 às 19:32)

Boas ...
A minima de hoje ficou nos  -2ºC
agora estão 5.8  ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2013 às 22:22)

Sigo com 5.6 ºc actuais


----------



## karkov (10 Dez 2013 às 01:13)

A caminho de casa á cerca de meia hora atrás apanhei já 2 negativos...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2013 às 01:32)

Mais uma noite de temperaturas negativas por aqui, actuais -0,2ºC embora já esteja menos frio do que ontem.


cumps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Dez 2013 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,

notável subida da temperatura por estas bandas, 10,4ºC actuais enquanto que ontem por esta hora já contava com menos de meia dúzia de graus.

Agora que venha o tempo nublado e a chuva que já ninguém a vê há mais de um mês.


----------



## dlourenco (11 Dez 2013 às 01:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> notável subida da temperatura por estas bandas, 10,4ºC actuais enquanto que ontem por esta hora já contava com menos de meia dúzia de graus.
> 
> Agora que venha o tempo nublado e a chuva que já ninguém o vê há mais de um mês.




Subscrevo... realmente impressionante. Ontem já se notava uma subida, mas a noite ainda pedia um bom casaco e luvas para proteção mas hoje uma camisola chega porque arrisco a adjetivar a sensação térmico como 'agradável' 

Algumas partes da casa estão mais frias que o exterior hehe vou usar um smile exagerado mas que já sinto falta:  hehe


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Dez 2013 às 02:27)

dlourenco disse:


> Subscrevo... realmente impressionante. Ontem já se notava uma subida, mas a noite ainda pedia um bom casaco e luvas para proteção mas hoje uma camisola chega porque arrisco a adjetivar a sensação térmico como 'agradável'
> 
> Algumas partes da casa estão mais frias que o exterior hehe vou usar um smile exagerado mas que já sinto falta:  hehe



Boa noite Caros Colegas Bracarenses,

Neste momento levo com uns impressionantes: 11.8ºC (5mns atrás estava com 11.4ºC). Notável subida da Temp. mínima nesta madrugada quase outonal!!!! Nada de comparável com a madrugada anterior pela mesma hora.

A nebulosidade alta (parcial) permite manter uma temperatura bem amena, e 5ªFeira e 6ªFeira parece que a chuvinha estará de regresso ao Baixo Minho.

 

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1023 hPa (Em queda)
Temp: 11.8ºC
HR: 41%

Cmps.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2013 às 11:37)

Bom dia , e consideravel a subida da temperatura no dia de hoje , o vento tambem ja se faz sentir com intensidade . . .

Hum . . .    Comeca a cheirar  - me a mudanca de padrao do tempo .


----------



## supercell (11 Dez 2013 às 12:32)

Realmente se estivesse sol hoje e não houvesse vento era para andar de t-shirt...


----------



## ACampos (11 Dez 2013 às 19:52)

Que previsões para amanhã de manhã para aqui para o norte? Certos sites dizem dizem chuva, outros dizem que não. Uns prevêem vento, outros não...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

Boas,

por aqui está uma agradável noite, tempo ameno e mais seco com 12,7ºC actuais e 49% Hr a saberem bem após umas seguidas noites geladas.

Já tinha saudades de sair à rua e não ter um colapso.


----------



## Névoa (11 Dez 2013 às 22:52)

Eu sou mesmo ao contrário, hoje estou com bastante frio :s (e ao contrário dos outros dias). Se calhar foi porque não houve sol, e talvez seja mesmo isso que faça aquecer a casa.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Dez 2013 às 23:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui está uma agradável noite, tempo ameno e mais seco com 12,7ºC actuais e 59% Hr a saberem bem após umas seguidas noites geladas.
> 
> Já tinha saudades de sair à rua e não ter um colapso.



Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo,

Por cá uns incríveis 14.2ºC (um noite de primavera/verão) , depois de várias madrugadas geladas e algumas delas com mínimas negativas!!!!

6ªFeira teremos o regresso da chuvinha ao nosso cantinho, a frente traz com ela chuva e temperaturas suaves.  . Esta madrugada a cidade de Lugo (Galiza) registou -3ºC e na 6ªFeira já espera-se por lá uma mínima bem diferente com nebulosidade: 8ºC (são 11 graus de diferença ).


Dados atuais:

Temp: 14.2ºC
HR: 43%
Pressão: 1026 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Dez 2013 às 23:12)

Olá Névoa, 

óbvio que o agradável que me refiro é tendo em conta a temperatura das noites passadas, e claro que se eu não tivesse o aquecimento ligado também estava com frio pois a casa também ainda está fria em si. 

Temp: 11,7ºC


----------



## Névoa (12 Dez 2013 às 00:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Olá Névoa,
> 
> óbvio que o agradável que me refiro é tendo em conta a temperatura das noites passadas, e claro que se eu não tivesse o aquecimento ligado também estava com frio pois a casa também ainda está fria em si.
> 
> Temp: 11,7ºC



Mas eu também tenho o aquecimento ligado! A verdade é que comecei a espirrar, entretanto... deve ser isso, bah!


----------



## snowball (12 Dez 2013 às 11:37)

Bom dia

Que maravilha 7:45 da manha em Aveiro e o termómetro do comboio indicava uma temperatura exterior de 18º  a média da temperatura nestes dias andava nos 4/5º á mesma hora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Dez 2013 às 17:13)

Está a chover! eheh 

após 34 dias eis que ela regressa. Intenso aroma a terra molhada neste momento, que saudades!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Dez 2013 às 20:26)

Boa noite.

Desaparecido, hein?!
Mas cá estou eu e cá está de regresso a "malvada" chuva, essa _odiada_ forma líquida de um composto feito a partir de 2 partes de hidrogénio e de 1 de oxigénio.Claro que queríamos era ver esse composto sob a forma sólida, sob a forma de neve, não é? 

Até agora tivemos um regresso da chuva tímido, com aguaceiros fracos, e sem acumulação.
O vento tem soprado fraco e variável.

*Tmín: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 14,9ºC

Tatual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 75%​*


----------



## Snifa (12 Dez 2013 às 21:33)

Boas noites, 

por aqui a chuva pegou desde há uns minutos, e cai com alguma intensidade.

Rain Rate actual: *8.2 mm/h*


Acumulados *1.3 mm*


12.9 º actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2013 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Eis que ontem à noite, depois das 21h, a chuva aumentou de intensidade e acumulou qualquer coisa até às 24h: 3,0 mm.
Esta madrugada tivemos mais alguma chuva e o acumulado do dia é de *3,3 mm*.
Já foi bom, até porque aqueceu um pouco - por vezes estas chuvas servem para isso mesmo, um corte momentâneo do frio. No fim de semana o frio regressa...

*Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 90%​*


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2013 às 11:32)

Cai certinha pelo Porto, por vezes com alguma intensidade e gotas bastante grossas


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2013 às 12:42)

Boas,

manhã de chuva moderada por estes lados que rendeu *1,2 mm* até ao momento. Ontem ainda acumulei um 1 mm. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado, 13,1ºC e não tarda muito a chover novamente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Dez 2013 às 15:14)

Vai caindo certinha por aqui já desde o início da tarde.

*3,9 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (13 Dez 2013 às 16:34)

Boas,

Tem sido toda a tarde a chover, sigo com *6 mm* acumulados, neste momento chove moderadamente.

Boa chuva para ser bem absorvida pelos terrenos.

Está fresco, 11.9 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Dez 2013 às 19:22)

Boa noite.

Tivemos chuva durante a tarde, por vezes moderada.
O acumulado do dia é agora de uns "generosos" *12,7mm*. Às tantas até parece uma fartura depois de mais de um mês seco...
O céu encontra-se muito nublado, com abertas e o vento está calmo.
esta noite já deverá arrefecer um pouco.

*Tmín: 9,7ºC
Tmáx: 12,6ºC
Tatual: 10,0ºC
Hr: 91%
P.Atm: 1030,0 hPa​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2013 às 20:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tivemos chuva durante a tarde, por vezes moderada.
> O acumulado do dia é agora de uns "generosos" *12,7mm*. Às tantas até parece uma fartura depois de mais de um mês seco...
> ...



Boa noite Caro Aristocrata,

Parece que tiveste o pai natal à tua porta com uns generosos "12.7mm".

A chuvinha foi boa para o aumento notável das temperaturas mínimas e para as estatísticas do mês de Dezembro.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos os colegas.

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Dez 2013 às 20:51)

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1030 hPa
Temp: 10.0ºC
HR: 91%


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2013 às 21:28)

Boa Noite!!!!!!

Bela Rega esta manhã e tarde com *8,0 mm *acumulados  .
Neste momento não chove.

Bom Fim de Semana!!!


----------



## Paula (16 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

Boas noites.

O dia começou com céu geralmente limpo mas ao longo do dia a nebulosidade entrou em cena. A ver vamos se ela ainda aparece esta noite


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Dez 2013 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

A temperatura começou a subir ligeiramente, levantou-se algum vento fraco e algumas nuvens também começam a aparecer, ela anda por aí. 

Próxima madrugada contará com a presença de precipitação, ainda que nada de especial para já, para vermos algo mais forte teremos de esperar por 5ªf.

Cumps.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Dez 2013 às 00:56)

Boa noite.
Por aqui já chove


----------



## GabKoost (17 Dez 2013 às 07:17)

Noite com chuva miúda.

Agora pela manhã aumentou um pouco a intensidade.

Que seja bem vinda.


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2013 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Chuviscos por Matosinhos, com vento fraco e uns frescos 8,5º.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2013 às 09:13)

Bom dia, 

*6.6 mm *acumulados até ao momento, vai chovendo fraco.

Está fresco, 6.9 ºc actuais.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2013 às 09:24)

Chove agora com mais intensidade!


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2013 às 09:31)

*7.4 mm* acumulados e cai bem


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Dez 2013 às 12:04)

Bom dia

Hoje acordamos com chuva e com tempo bastante frio.

Parece inverno, não é?! 
Já estávamos desabituados a isto, mas parece que teremos mais alguma chuva nos próximos dias.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto (nebulosidade baixa) e chuvisca.
O vento está calmo.
O acumulado de precipitação é de *6,3 mm*.

*Tmín: 2,5ºC (02.59h)

Tatual: 7,3ºC
Hr: 93%​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Dez 2013 às 12:23)

GabKoost disse:


> Noite com chuva miúda.
> 
> Agora pela manhã aumentou um pouco a intensidade.
> 
> Que seja bem vinda.



Bom dia Caro GabKoost,

A chuvinha está prevista com acumulados interessantes para a nossa zona entre esta 4ª e 5ªFeira, nada que não seja do nosso hábito e principalmente nesta época do ano.

É bem vinda e como se diz por estas bandas "Venha ela com pujança".

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Dez 2013 às 14:41)

Boas,

por cá tive uma madrugada e manhã de chuva fraca que rendeu *5,3 mm*. 

Também o nevoeiro tem marcado presença neste dia invernoso.


Neste momento chuvisca, estão 10,6ºC e 97% Hr.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 00:39)

Estava à pouco junto à igreja de Parada de Tibães e surgiu uma intensa nevoeirada acompanhada de algum vento, a visibilidade era mesmo reduzida!! Alguma nuvenzita mais baixa que me veio visitar. 

Actual:
7,3ºC
96% Hr
1026 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Dez 2013 às 07:08)

Eis que estou de regresso =)

Manhã bastante húmida mas sem chuva para já! Actuais *8,6º*c e *93%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## supercell (18 Dez 2013 às 09:48)

Começam a cair pingas e para o lado Oeste está escuro.
Venha ela!


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia, 

Já chove pelo Porto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 12:37)

Por Braga também já pinga. 

Será um início de noite/madrugada de 5ªf bem chuvosos!!


----------



## boneli (18 Dez 2013 às 13:23)

Boas.

Parece que vamos ter uma tarde de chuva como previsto.
O meu carro marcava uns frescos 9º ( costuma a estar certo).
Venha ela que eu agradeço.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 13:39)

Aí está ela, cai certinha.

Video feito agora mesmo ( *720 p* )

[ame="http://youtu.be/7_5v5K4qmoQ"]http://youtu.be/7_5v5K4qmoQ[/ame]



*2 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 13:54)

Vai chovendo moderado por aqui já desde o início da tarde.

*2,1 mm * acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2013 às 16:58)

Neste momento as células desenvolvem-se sobre o mar e movem-se de Noroeste para Sueste.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2013 às 17:21)

Radar atualizado neste momento, tive de telefonar para o IPMA para atualizarem.
Ainda perguntei se poderiam ampliar mais o mapa, pois é muito útil para nós. Valeu a pena contacta-los.

Neste momento a célula está a produzir muita chuva de forma fraca.


----------



## Paula (18 Dez 2013 às 17:29)

Boas tardes.
Cai certinha neste momento 
Aqui o Minho deverá ser bem contemplado nestes próximos dias!


----------



## stormy (18 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Radar atualizado neste momento, tive de telefonar para o IPMA para atualizarem.
> Ainda perguntei se poderiam ampliar mais o mapa, pois é muito útil para nós. Valeu a pena contacta-los.
> 
> Neste momento a célula está a produzir muita chuva de forma fraca.



Fizeste muito bem!
Um dia destes liga-lhes outra vez para ver se eles criam um radar interactivo em que possas seleccionar poligonos para ampliar...e já agora diz-lhes para meterem a publico mais umas funções como o echotops e a storm-relative base radial velocity.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2013 às 17:48)

stormy disse:


> Fizeste muito bem!
> Um dia destes liga-lhes outra vez para ver se eles criam um radar interactivo em que possas seleccionar poligonos para ampliar...e já agora diz-lhes para meterem a publico mais umas funções como o echotops e a storm-relative base radial velocity.



O Radar de Arouca estará daqui a algum/pouco tempo operacional, o site em principio sofrerá alterações portanto espero que os nossos pedidos se realizem.


----------



## CptRena (18 Dez 2013 às 18:04)

Dia molhado este. Chuva fraca a moderada a partir do meio dia e continua com muita humidade no ar - névoa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 18:39)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover desde o início da tarde.

Acumulados *10,8 mm* até ao momento e prevê-se que a chuva venha a intensificar-se a partir de agora.


----------



## ACampos (18 Dez 2013 às 20:01)

Quero é Cumulonimbus agressivos aqui para o Norte...


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2013 às 20:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Radar atualizado neste momento, tive de telefonar para o IPMA para atualizarem.
> Ainda perguntei se poderiam ampliar mais o mapa, pois é muito útil para nós. Valeu a pena contacta-los.
> 
> Neste momento a célula está a produzir muita chuva de forma fraca.



Com este tipo de atitudes podemos contribuir para um melhor serviço por parte do IPMA. 

O que se passará com as estações do IPMA do distrito de Braga?? Não há nenhuma activa.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 20:25)

Chove intensamente pelo Porto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 21:08)

Chove com intensidade neste momento, acumulados *17,7 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 21:22)

*16.8 mm *até ao momento, chove muito agora e gotas bem grossas


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

*20 mm* e a subir.


----------



## Paula (18 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

MSantos disse:


> Com este tipo de atitudes podemos contribuir para um melhor serviço por parte do IPMA.
> 
> O que se passará com as estações do IPMA do distrito de Braga?? Não há nenhuma activa.



Excelente questão.
Já lá vão dias e dias sem a EMA de Merelim 


____________

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 21:46)

Já há mais de um mês que a EMA de Merelim se foi, infelizmente toda a rede do Litoral Norte tem demonstrado bastantes problemas, penso que tenha haver com a energia insuficiente distribuída para as caixas eléctricas.

Por aqui continua a chover com intensidade significativa, já lá vão *22,5 mm* acumulados!


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

Mas que chuvada agora, parece o dilúvio


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2013 às 22:13)

Neste momento chove de forma fraca apesar de à cerca de uns 10 minutos mais ou menos ter dado um aguaceiro mais forte registando um rain rate de *30,8 mm/hr*.

Acumulado de *25,2 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

Boa noite,

Chove, chove, chove sem parar desde a hora do almoço. Já não me lembrava de um dia assim, com chuva ininterrupta por tantas horas.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 22:22)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 22:47)

Atingi agora os *30 mm* ,continua a chuva, mas mais moderada


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

Boa noite.

De facto a chuva tem estado forte na última hora, coadjuvando os relatos aqui dos colegas.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas, de SSO.
O acumulado de precipitação do dia é de *33,8 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 97%
P.atm: 1021,0 hPa​*

P.S.: devido à ligação entre o sensor termo-higrómetro ter falhado durante bastantes horas, a minha estação não esteve disponível no mapa do "wunderground", vulgo "wundermap".
Para acederem aos dados da minha estação cliquem nos links logo abaixo desta mensagem.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2013 às 23:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> ... infelizmente toda a rede do Litoral Norte tem demonstrado bastantes problemas, penso que tenha haver com a energia insuficiente distribuída para as caixas eléctricas...



Parece-me que há uma tremenda falta de profissionalismo por parte de alguma gente do IPMA.

Eu contactei há uns meses uma meteorologista a dar-lhe conta que a bateria, da estação RUEMA que tenho efectuado manutenção, estava esgotada.
Ela escreveu-me que iria ver se dispunham de nova bateria, mas até ao momento não obtive mais notícias.
A estação apenas em dias ensolarados apresenta dados, mas apenas e só quando o sol incide no painel solar.
Já não tenho feito manutenção porque não há dados da mesma - umas 6 a 8 horas de dados não representam a realidade pelo que por agora fico à espera que mudem a bateria.
Podem não ter verbas para tal, mas parece-me que devia ser uma luta deles - sem estações operacionais, sem dados em muitas delas, fará sentido o IPMA dispor do mesmo nº de meteorologistas? Suponho que não, por isso é bom que "dêem à perna" o mais rápido possível..._penso eu de que!_

.....................

Sigo com um acumulado de 34,8 mm.
É uma bela rega aqui na região litoral norte


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 23:36)

Por aqui a chuva volta a cair com força e grossa, algum nevoeiro à mistura.

*33 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 23:38)

Ari@: É uma pena isto estar assim, e principalmente em situações meteorológicas interessantes como a de hoje torna-se chato esta falta de dados das entidades oficiais, mas pronto, veremos se daqui para a frente eles contornam a situação.

---------------

Entretanto a chuva parou finalmente após quase 12 horas seguidas sem dar tréguas, embora grande parte tenha caído de forma moderada. O acumulado vai nos *26,3 mm*. 

De salientar o aparecimento do vento que tem soprado moderado com rajadas.

Entretanto enquanto escrevia tornou a chover forte. eheh


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2013 às 23:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que há uma tremenda falta de profissionalismo por parte de alguma gente do IPMA.
> 
> Eu contactei há uns meses uma meteorologista a dar-lhe conta que a bateria, da estação RUEMA que tenho efectuado manutenção, estava esgotada.
> Ela escreveu-me que iria ver se dispunham de nova bateria, mas até ao momento não obtive mais notícias.
> ...



Caro Aristocrata o IPMA deveria abrir uma linha telefónica para doações de dinheiro, cada chamada doava x € para a manutenção dos instrumentos meteorológicos.
Seria uma boa iniciativa e concerteza pessoas aderiam.

Neste momento continua a chuva fraca e sigo com uns *31,8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

Bem, poucas vezes postei para comentar apenas uma rajada de vento, mas esta última fez baloiçar os cortinados e quase me fechou a porta do quarto, com a janela fechada. 

Interessante este vento todo que surgiu de repente.


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2013 às 23:59)

*33.6 mm* acumulados, nevoeiro cerrado neste momento.

Vão caindo umas pingas grossas e o vento assobia.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2013 às 00:10)

Terminei o dia com *38,9 mm* de acumulado.
Neste momento está tudo mais calmo, com vento por vezes moderado.
Vamos esperar o que nos traz a noite.
O AA irá estender-se em crista sobre a península e os ventos poderão soprar fortes (com já acontece em certas zonas).
Poderemos ter trovoadas e granizo (e eventualmente neve a cotas altas - a Serra da Peneda poderá ver alguma neve).

Boa noite


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2013 às 00:13)

Chove forte de novo, grande carga neste momento


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2013 às 00:35)

Agora chove torrencialmente e puxada a vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2013 às 00:51)

Chove forte já há mais de 5 minutos, *3,0 mm* acumulados dede as 0H.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2013 às 01:46)

E como tem chovido desde as 00h...
Levo já um acumulado de 12,7 mm.
O vento sopra moderado de SSO.

Boa madrugada


----------



## Névoa (19 Dez 2013 às 02:35)

Fui agora à rua despejar o lixo () e estava um tempo lindo, a rua envolta em um denso nevoeiro e com bastante chuva!  Gosto bastante de tempo assim, com este nevoeiro!


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2013 às 09:16)

Bons dias, 

muita chuva por aqui, inclusivé já ocorreu queda de granizo

*17.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Estamos em regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## 1337 (19 Dez 2013 às 09:56)

Muita chuva de noite, agora alguns aguaceiros

O engraçado é a máxima ter sido de noite :O


----------



## jpmartins (19 Dez 2013 às 10:57)

Bom dia

Noite chuvosa, desde as 00h registei 15.2mm.
Rajada max. 51.5km/h


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 11:06)

Agora reina o sol nesta aberta e vislumbram-se umas nuvens a Oeste bem grandes...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2013 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

por aqui a madrugada e parte da manhã foram marcados por aguaceiros fortes, um deles por volta das 06H50 foi tão barulhento que até me pus a pé para ir ver o que se passava. 

Tactual: 12,1ºC, mais fresco com a entrada em regime de pós-frontal.


Precipitação acumulada: *9,8 mm*.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2013 às 12:07)

Há instantes o céu estava assim a oeste:






O melhor da célula passou de raspão.


----------



## Veterano (19 Dez 2013 às 12:12)

Algum granizo por Matosinhos!


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2013 às 12:14)

Neste momento  forte aguaceiro com umas pedrinhas de granizo pelo meio


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2013 às 12:16)

Queda abrupta da temperatura com este granizo, 9.3 ºc actuais..


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 12:19)

Por aqui começa a fechar o tempo, mesmo com algum sol e o vento começa a puchar chuva.


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 12:36)

Passa agora um aguaceiro com algum granizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2013 às 12:58)

Algumas descargas eléctricas







Fonte: http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 13:34)

Parece que entrou agora no Porto uma célula com atividade elétrica segundo o Sat24.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2013 às 13:36)

Queda de Granizo neste momento com chuva forte


----------



## james (19 Dez 2013 às 13:38)

Boa tarde . 

Dia com aguaceiros fortes , tambem ja caiu granizo . 

Tatual : 11° c 

Olhando aos modelos e capaz de vir um temporal jeitoso para a noite de natal aqui para a nossa regiao , vamos aguardar . . .


----------



## Névoa (19 Dez 2013 às 13:45)

Granizo há pouco, a sensação de frio é grande, mesmo porque estava até quentinho (em casa) antes disso.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2013 às 14:03)

Atingi há pouco a mínima do dia com 8.1 ºc durante uma queda intensa de granizo, está frio em especial devido ao vento

Aproxima-se muito escuro de oeste e noroeste,e sâo visíveis os topos gelados dos cumulonimbos


----------



## karkov (19 Dez 2013 às 14:04)

Por Guimarães...


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 14:06)

> Miguel96
> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013
> Queda de Granizo neste momento com chuva forte



Estou agora a levar com essa nuvem, que bela chuvada...


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 16:24)

Grande tempestade de granizo agora e com vento forte...


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2013 às 17:19)

Tarde de aguaceiros por aqui, alguns deles com intensidade que acumularam *12,1 mm*. 

Não caiu granizo nem houve trovoada, apesar de esta ter estado próxima.


----------



## supercell (19 Dez 2013 às 18:42)

Vento bastante forte...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2013 às 19:17)

*Tornado destruiu telhado de fábrica em Paços de Ferreira*


> Um pequeno tornado destruiu esta quinta-feira o telhado de uma fábrica de cadeiras, em Paços de Ferreira, tendo as respetivas coberturas provocado estragos avultados numa habitação próxima.
> 
> De acordo com o vice-presidente da câmara, Paulo Sérgio Barbosa, a cobertura da unidade fabril voou algumas dezenas de metros, acabando por cair sobre uma casa da freguesia de Modelos.
> 
> ...



Certamente vento um pouco mais forte que o normal .


----------



## CptRena (19 Dez 2013 às 22:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já há mais de um mês que a EMA de Merelim se foi, infelizmente toda a rede do Litoral Norte tem demonstrado bastantes problemas, penso que tenha haver com a energia insuficiente distribuída para as caixas eléctricas.





Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que há uma tremenda falta de profissionalismo por parte de alguma gente do IPMA.
> 
> Eu contactei há uns meses uma meteorologista a dar-lhe conta que a bateria, da estação RUEMA que tenho efectuado manutenção, estava esgotada.
> Ela escreveu-me que iria ver se dispunham de nova bateria, mas até ao momento não obtive mais notícias.
> ...





Ruipedroo disse:


> Ari@: É uma pena isto estar assim, e principalmente em situações meteorológicas interessantes como a de hoje torna-se chato esta falta de dados das entidades oficiais, mas pronto, veremos se daqui para a frente eles contornam a situação.




É verdade que, devido ao background diverso dos utilizadores do meteopt, podem não ter conhecimentos suficientes para se sentirem à vontade para efectuar a manutenção nas EMAs, mas se dispõem de algum tempo livre e de algum à vontade, podem, junto do IPMA (através de e-mail ou do formulário de contacto no website), voluntariarem-se para fazer manutenção das ditas estações.

O problema de baterias gastas (que já têm pouca ou nenhuma capacidade de carga) é vasto em várias EMAs em PT e o IPMA sabe só que as verbas não permitem adquirir novas baterias para substituir. O investimento do radar do Norte deve ter feito apertar os cintos no IPMA. Penso que se quisermos até poderíamos oferecer umas baterias para as estações (umas baterias razoáveis custam ≈20€, não tenho a certeza mas acho que são de 9Ah pelo tamanho parecem iguais à da UPS que tenho em casa, mas as de 7.2Ah também são muito parecidas em tamanho. Hei-de verificar isso).
Outro problema também, são os parques com ervas muito altas que até podem chegar a cobrir os páineis solares diminuindo assim a eficácia de produção eléctrica e prejudicando também a medição dos parâmetros meteorológicos (falham normas da OMM). E também convém mantê-los limpos.

Normalmente a EMA pode simplesmente "encravar" e basta fazer um "Reset/Desligar-Ligar" e pronto. A maioria das vezes nem é a EMA em si mas o sistema de comunicação que encrava e basta desligar e ligar o modem e fica operacional novamente.

Quanto à EMA de Aveiro que deu barraca outra vez e logo num dia (noite) tão dinâmica como a passada, estão a decorrer obras de upgrade no parque meteorológico, e os técnicos que andaram/andam lá não ligaram o circuito que alimentava a EMA. Resolvi isso quando pude esta manhã, mas entretanto já recebi informação que já colocaram a nova alimentação (vinda de outro local) para EMA. Tenho de ver se consigo apanhar lá os técnicos para discutir uns detalhes

Para a região Centro (não encontrei nada na página do Norte), à semelhança do sistema no Algarve, podem ver os dados em gráficos das estações existentes pertencentes ao Ministério de Agricultura, Desenvolvimento Rural e Pescas. Estas EMAs são independentes das do IPMA.

http://aps.drapc.min-agricultura.pt/forms/html/regmeteo/agrometereologia.html


----------



## Névoa (19 Dez 2013 às 22:45)

Baterias não faltam cá em casa, sou vaper e uso baterias 18650  Mas agora fora de brincadeira, e estas baterias que o ipma usa não são recarregáveis? Uma bateria de 2000 mAh dá-me para 3 dias sem recarregar, e até hoje não vi o fim de nenhuma 18650, a mais velha já está perto dos dois anos. Não sei se há comparação possível, mas as minhas são de boa marca e custam, a mandar vir pela Inglaterra, cerca de 18 euros se não estou em erro. As coisas estão más, mas, se o custo é aproximado, parece-me ser um investimento pequeno, que talvez pudesse ser custeado com a ajuda das câmaras locais?

De qualquer modo o ipma passou-se com a previsão para hoje: 15/14 C para o Porto!!!! E temos, segundo o isep:

Temperatura actual:  7.9 C 
Temperatura Máxima: 14.9 C às  00:30 
Temperatura Mínima: 7.8 C às  22:24 
Índice de Calor Máximo: 14.9 C às  00:30 
Sensação de Frio Mínima: 5.1 C às  15:58 

Ou seja, 6 C de diferença na temperatura mínima!!!!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi um fartote! Frio, ventos fortes, chuva - bem forte por vezes e acompanhada de granizo - e finalmente, sol. Memorável.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2013 às 00:39)

Boa noite.

Ontem foi de facto um dia de inverno "à antiga", com uma vigorosa entrada de noroeste que nos trouxe muita chuva, vento, trovoada (pouca) e granizo (um pouco).
E pelo que vi nas previsões do GFS mais 2 destas entradas se seguirão na próxima semana.

Ontem acumulei *26,4 mm* de precipitação.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.

*Tatual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 75%​*


----------



## CptRena (20 Dez 2013 às 03:32)

Névoa disse:


> Baterias não faltam cá em casa, sou vaper e uso baterias 18650  Mas agora fora de brincadeira, e estas baterias que o ipma usa não são recarregáveis? Uma bateria de 2000 mAh dá-me para 3 dias sem recarregar, e até hoje não vi o fim de nenhuma 18650, a mais velha já está perto dos dois anos. Não sei se há comparação possível, mas as minhas são de boa marca e custam, a mandar vir pela Inglaterra, cerca de 18 euros se não estou em erro. As coisas estão más, mas, se o custo é aproximado, parece-me ser um investimento pequeno, que talvez pudesse ser custeado com a ajuda das câmaras locais?
> 
> De qualquer modo o ipma passou-se com a previsão para hoje: 15/14 C para o Porto!!!! E temos, segundo o isep:
> 
> ...




As baterias usadas nas EMAs são baterias de chumbo-ácido seladas (VLRA) tipo esta
http://www.tempoelonline.com/1176-thickbox_default/bateria-kaise-12v-9ah-terminal-f2.jpg

E portanto completamente distintas das que fala (químicas diferentes).

Como disse, terei que verificar a capacidade das baterias em uso mas penso que ou será 7,2Ah ou 9Ah a 12V, também muito longe do que essas baterias que menciona 
E supoho que estas já estejam nas EMAs provavelmente desde que foram instaladas as próprias EMAs, mas é apenas uma suposição, com muita margem de erro.

_________

Tem estado a arrefecer bem.

Com vento fraco, ou mesmo nulo em certos momentos, na EMA de Aveiro o termómetro marcava às 0300Z a baixa temperatura de 5,7°C com 79,3% HR

O nosso colega Estação SP regista agora na sua estação 3,4°C e o histórico indica que já atingiu uma mínima de 3,3°C há pouco tempo. A temperatura vai oscilando ao sabor do vento.


----------



## dlourenco (20 Dez 2013 às 03:59)

3,5ºC por Braga com uma sensação termica baixissima   se passasse agora uma nuvenzita perdida ainda podia cair qualquer coisinha


----------



## Veterano (20 Dez 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Céu limpo com vento fraco, estão 4,8º por Matosinhos.


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia, 

madrugada fria com formação de geada em algumas superfícies, mínima de *1.7 ºc * 

Neste momento: 4.2 ºc 

Céu limpo

O acumulado ontem foi de *21 mm*


----------



## CptRena (21 Dez 2013 às 12:47)

Não sabia que havia condições paara isto esta madrugada 






©IPMA http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2013 às 14:54)

CptRena disse:


> Não sabia que havia condições paara isto esta madrugada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não havia condições absolutamente nenhumas, nem o radar deu sinal. Algum bug muito esquisito!


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2013 às 17:15)

Que escuridão para o lado do Porto


----------



## Stinger (21 Dez 2013 às 17:37)

Fui agora á janela e vi a minha frente tudo escuro e nos lados bem limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Dez 2013 às 19:37)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje um dia em que o céu esteve pouco a parcialmente nublado, em geral por nuvens altas e por vezes médias.
Neste momento encontra-se o céu muito nublado por nuvens médias (pelo menos é o que aparenta...).
O vento tem soprado fraco de E a SSE (variável) mas neste preciso momento reina a calmaria - sem vento...
O sensor termo-higro levou com pilhas novas, de lítio, para ver se agora se "comporta" bem com o frio.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC (aprox. - no sensor de mercúrio)
Tmáx. 10,6ºC

Tatual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 81%​*
Continuação de um bom fim de semana.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Dez 2013 às 07:43)

Por aqui choveu qualquer coisa de noite... Pergunto aos mais entendidos, será que aqui a 500 m de altitude poderão cair uns flocos no dia de Natal? Olhando aos modelos parece que as cotas no Norte rondarão os 800 m, mas como nao percebo muito disto...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Dez 2013 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com chuva fraca e céu muito nublado.
O vento está calmo.
Temos tempo fresco...

*Tmín: 6,9ºC

Tatual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 87%​*
Um bom domingo e boa época festiva


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Dez 2013 às 15:24)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia de céu muito nublado e com chuva fraca que rendeu *3,9 mm* até ao momento.


Por agora não chove mas o céu permanece muito nublado e há também algum nevoeiro.


Tatual: 10,3ºC
Hr: 96%
Pressão: 1032 hpa


Boas festas a todos!


----------



## VitorBaia (22 Dez 2013 às 16:35)

Vai nevar muito bem na Serra da Estrela esta semana. Depois do temporal de chuva de Terça.feira é sempre a facturar neve acima dos 1200m. Não consigo entender as previsões que apontam os 800m como cota de neve. Com a isotérmica dos 0ºC cerca dos 1400m não me parece que neve tão abaixo. Claro que pode haver algum aguaceiro com neve misturada nessas cotas mas para mim só vai acumular acima dos 1200m. Como há sempre alterações podem acompanhar as minhas previsões em vários sites a partir de:
https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia?ref=hl
Um Bom Natal para todos e em especial aos amantes da neve.


----------



## CptRena (22 Dez 2013 às 18:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não havia condições absolutamente nenhumas, nem o radar deu sinal. Algum bug muito esquisito!




Hoje, novamente o mesmo. Mas hoje as condições já eram diferentes


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Dez 2013 às 19:02)

Olhando aos vários modelos eu diria que as cotas de neve na regiao Norte rondarão os 900\1000 m, mas até acredito que possa nevar qualquer coisa em altitudes de 700\800 m. Garantidamente um bom nevão nas serras, e possivelmente nas terras altas de Trás-os-Montes (Montalegre, etc...). Ainda falta algum tempo, ainda podem haver ligeiras alterações mas para já parece garantido um "White Christmas" em alguns locais. Antes na terça-feira vamos ter uma boa situação de vento e chuva forte para animar


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Dez 2013 às 19:03)

Olhando aos vários modelos eu diria que as cotas de neve na regiao Norte rondarão os 900\1000 m, mas até acredito que possa nevar qualquer coisa em altitudes de 700\800 m. Garantidamente um bom nevão nas serras, e possivelmente nas terras altas de Trás-os-Montes (Montalegre, etc...). Ainda falta algum tempo, ainda podem haver ligeiras alterações mas para já parece garantido um "White Christmas" em alguns locais. Antes na terça-feira vamos ter uma boa situação de vento e chuva forte para animar


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2013 às 13:37)

Boa tarde.

O meu PENICO está já pronto para coleccionar a chuva.
A expectativa é de uma "molha" das antigas, com o vento a empurrar a chuva na "horizontal"...veremos!
Neste momento o céu encontra-se encoberto, e o vento tende a aumentar de intensidade: sopra agora moderado com rajadas de SSO.

*Tatual: 11,6ºC
Hr: 92%
P.Atm: 1023,0 hPa​*


----------



## supercell (23 Dez 2013 às 15:47)

Ainda não chove mas começa a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## supercell (23 Dez 2013 às 16:01)

Começou a chover e bem...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2013 às 18:18)

Boas,

por aqui o vento já sopra moderado a forte com rajadas que impõe respeito. 

A chuva intensa ainda está longe segundo o radar do MeteoGalicia.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Dez 2013 às 19:45)

Fui até lá fora e a noite está a ficar feia.

Vento moderado persistente  com intenso cheiro a chuva. Estou a 400 metros de altitude e as nuvens passam a uma velocidade impressionante!

VENHA ELA!


----------



## supercell (23 Dez 2013 às 20:41)

Por aqui ainda está tudo mais ou menos calmo...


----------



## CptRena (23 Dez 2013 às 20:55)

Aqui deram há pouco umas rajadas mais fortes. Uma amostra do que está para vir


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2013 às 21:30)

Por aqui já chove moderadamente! 

Com a chegada da chuva o vento acalmou como é costume.


----------



## Paula (23 Dez 2013 às 22:16)

Boas!
Por cá já contamos com boas rajadas de vez em quando.
Vai chovendo


----------



## manchester (23 Dez 2013 às 22:35)

Hoje por volta das 20:30 andei pela zona da Foz do Douro e nos cerca de 10 minutos que lá estive registei rajada máxima de 43,8 km/h.
Durante esse período de tempo o vento médio ficou perto dos 25 km/h.
Mar forte, agitado e extremamente traiçoeiro e notava-se que a chuva não deveria estar muito longe.
Ficam as fotos das medições pois estava demasiado escuro para fotografar algo mais:






;


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

Mas que chuvada tocada a vento caiu há cerca de 5 minutos!! 


Neste momento continua a chover forte e o vento também mete respeito!


Não esperava isto tão cedo!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Dez 2013 às 22:58)

Boas!
Por aqui o vento já sopra moderado, com rajadas fortes, capazes de meterem ordem!!! A chuva já apareceu, embora ainda tenha sido pouca *2.4mm* acumulados.
Tatual:*11.8ºC*
Hrelativa:*96%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Dez 2013 às 23:00)

Temporal instalado por estas bandas! 

Chuva bem forte tocada a vento, parece que começou mais cedo que o previsto por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2013 às 23:08)

Começou, chove torrencialmente neste momento, rajadas de 60/65 Km/h de Sw.


----------



## CptRena (23 Dez 2013 às 23:15)

Por aqui a chuva ainda é muito pouca/fraca, mas as rajadas metem respeito. É com cada uma de vez em quando, até verga as janelas para dentro


----------



## supercell (23 Dez 2013 às 23:32)

Um ventinho agradável , mas nada de chuva ainda.


----------



## Estação SP (23 Dez 2013 às 23:39)

Boa Noite 

Por aqui já chove  com rajadas que rondam os 50km/h, rajada máxima até ao momento de 58,7km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2013 às 23:56)

Boa noite.

Aqui começou a chover moderado, pontualmente forte, pelas 23.25h.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas (máx: 47,5 km\h).
Levo 5,3 mm de chuva hoje.
Mas amanhã será certamente bem mais...
Uma chamada de atenção para a queda da pressão atmosférica em 24h; desceu de 1030,0 hPa para os atuais 1014,0 hPa.

*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 95%
*​
Deixo de antemão os *votos de um Feliz e Santo Natal* para todos os nossos membros, seus amigos e familiares.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:02)

Por aqui , começou a chover por voltas das 21h e desde então chove moderado/forte em alguns intervalos de tempo .
O vento já começou a soprar e as nuvens deslocam-se a uma velocidade incrivel

Ela bem ai


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:03)

Termino este dia com *3,6 mm* acumulados.


Neste momento não chove mas continuam as fortes rajadas de vento.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 00:09)

Que temporal está lá fora, *3.6 mm* acumulados desde as 0 horas, muito vento e chuva que até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 00:10)

e já vão *5 mm*, não para a chuva!


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 00:13)

Que vento assustador agora com esta chuva....


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 00:17)

Boa noite.

Por aqui as rajadas andam na casa dos 50km/h.
Promete


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 00:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Termino este dia com *3,6 mm* acumulados.
> 
> 
> Neste momento não chove mas continuam as fortes rajadas de vento.



Boa noite Caro Ruipedroo,

Confirmo as fortes rajdas de vento por cá (metem respeito) mas a nível de precipitação o pior (melhor) deverá vir em força nas próximas horas, já houve 2 períodos de chuva moderada mas de curta duração.

De salientar que esta tempestade (DIRK) que está a afetar vários países na Europa já fez algumas vítimas esta 2ªFeira (UK e França). 

Algumas rajadas registadas em França > 140 km/h

(Pointe du Raz): 144 km/h (Informaram-me de mar super agitado e perigoso)
(Ouessant): 143 km/h


Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1012 hPa (Em queda)
HR: 90%
Temp: 14ºC


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 00:33)

Chuva torrencial!   *15mm* acumulados


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:34)

Está a ficar um vento tempestuoso , não estava a espera que começa-se assim tão cedo , amanha vai ser o caos !


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:36)

Vento assustador por aqui, rajadas com potencial de provocar estragos significativos, com chuva então, ui ui. 


Bem, aí mais a sul está a cair bem, por aqui ainda estou a zeros.


----------



## fishisco (24 Dez 2013 às 00:39)

aqui chove bem ha quase 1h sem parar... e o pior/melhor e so amanha de manha?.... axo q este evento vai exceder as espectativas


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:45)

fishisco disse:


> aqui chove bem ha quase 1h sem parar... e o pior/melhor e so amanha de manha?.... axo q este evento vai exceder as espectativas



Manha e tarde e por ai além


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 00:50)

Realmente este vento...

Alguém em sabe o valor da maior rajada máxima atingida hoje?


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 00:54)

Está muito vento , e ainda agora começou 
Fui a janela e o vento já tinha derrubado 2 contentores do lixo e um sinal de Trânsito , sinceramente e pelo que estou a constatar começo a ficar com receio das proporções que este evento pode alcançar !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 00:59)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vento assustador por aqui, rajadas com potencial de provocar estragos significativos, com chuva então, ui ui.
> 
> 
> Bem, aí mais a sul está a cair bem, por aqui ainda estou a zeros.



O som lá fora á simplesmente "assustador", lembro-me perfeitamente de ouvir o mesmo quando levamos com o Gong em Janeiro deste ano e com a Xynthia em Fevereiro 2010!!! As rajadas trazem com elas aquele assobio característico dos sistemas frontais vigorosos.

Cmps.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 01:18)

sem dúvida caro ELJICUATRO, já há muito que não via uma ventania assim, o som do vento nos cabos de alta tensão até mete medo! eheh


Entretanto a chuva nem vê-la, ainda não pingou desde as 00H.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 01:32)

O vento neste momento está crítico e acho que era caso para aviso vermelho, acho que nunca vi assim tanto vento desde que me conheço!!


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 01:35)

Rajada máxima de vento, na Galiza, desde as 0h:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 01:47)

Vento assustador.  A chuva nem vê-la.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 01:53)

cstools.net disse:


> Qual é esse site André?
> 
> É que eu vivo mesmo perto da Galiza, onde diz "Castro Vicaludo"
> 
> ...



É no MeteoGalicia, tens de ir a "Observacion" e clicar em "Xeollador" no canto superior direito,   
aqui

Neste momento continua uma ventania daquelas e a chuva voltou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 02:32)

Eu pergunto onde anda a chuva, ainda não acumulei um milímetro.


Continua o vento muito forte!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Dez 2013 às 02:36)

Continua uma ventania muito forte por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 02:44)

Vídeo do vento forte há cerca de meia hora atrás:

[ame="http://youtu.be/OJ9odWvMweg"]http://youtu.be/OJ9odWvMweg[/ame]


O som do vento no interior da casa era aterrador, parecia que ia levantar o telhado!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 04:47)

Muito vento  e chuva moderada. Quando chega a verdadeira pujança?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 04:55)

cstools.net disse:


> Aqui as rajadas de vento aumentaram a velocidade passam por aqui que até dá arrepios!
> Até a luz não para de fraquejar, está mesmo a dizer que vou ficar ás escuras em breve...
> 
> Na Galiza já bateu os 134 Km/h!




Vizinho como está isso por esses lados?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 05:05)

Por aqui apenas vento forte e chuva, para já não ouvi nenhum estrondo. O vento mete respeito, haver vamos logo pela manha se existem estragos


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 05:09)

cstools.net disse:


> Nem te digo nem te conto, aposto que as rajadas superaram os 110Km/h previstos pelo IPMA e eles diziam para as terras altas... estou a menos de 20 metros de altitude.
> 
> Cheira-me que já existe estragos, ouvi ao longo da noite vários barulhos, um deles foi vidro a partir-se.



boas;

As rajadas continuam super fortes e metem mesmo respeito. A chuva a sério ainda não passou por cá mas não deve tardar muito. Não consigo dormir com tanto barrulho no exterior; situação impressionante e nem quero imaginar quando começar a chover forte e feio. vai ser bonito vai. na galiza na rede MG há conseguiram hoje chegar aos 140 km/h. Bom Nowcasting.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 05:23)

Diria que as rajadas de vento devem de rondar os 50km/h.
Está a ficar feia a coisa,já começa a pestanejar a luz


----------



## Stinger (24 Dez 2013 às 05:34)

Vento muito forte por aqui tambem 

Muitos ramos no chao , contentores etc etc


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 05:41)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Por aqui apenas vento forte e chuva, para já não ouvi nenhum estrondo. O vento mete respeito, haver vamos logo pela manha se existem estragos



Alguns colegas Meteoloucos da Galiza já não se lembram de ver rajadas de vento tão fortes desde a passagem da Tempestade Klaus em Janeiro 2009. 
A precipitação moderada está a beneficiar o alto Minho e Galiza neste momento segundo o radar de Santiago de Compostela.(a reportar desde telemóvel)


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 05:50)

Tempestade assustadora lá fora!!


As rajadas estão com uma velocidade incrível, eu diria extrema, está muito perigoso andar na rua, há um barulho enorme e objectos a serem derrubados, meu Deus, nunca vi disto!! 

A chuva bate na persiana com toda a força!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 05:52)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tempestade assustadora lá fora!!
> 
> 
> As rajadas estão com uma velocidade incrível, eu diria extrema, está muito perigoso andar na rua, há um barulho enorme e objectos a serem derrubados, meu Deus, nunca vi disto!!



Por aqui acalmou o vento e está a chover moderado. (a seguir desde as 2:00h)


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 06:01)

As rajadas superam os 100 km/h na perfeição, juro aqui que nunca o vento o soprar com esta força descomunal, nem quero imaginar os estragos que vão por aí fora!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 06:03)

cstools.net disse:


> Isto começa a ficar assustador, as ondas do rio parece ondas do mar e já galga o jardim, o vento cada vez sopra mais rápido e não tarda vou ficar sem luz, ela fraqueja quase todos minutos.
> 
> De manhã também vou ir a caça de imagens.
> 
> Aqui próximo foi registado à pouco 118Km/h



Vizinho como estão as coisas por ai?


----------



## diogortrick (24 Dez 2013 às 06:05)

Isto Ta complicado cá no alto minho. Muito feio mesmo. A eletrecidade ja se foi à bastante tempo!


----------



## Stinger (24 Dez 2013 às 06:09)

aqui estou as escuras desde a 20 minutos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 06:12)

Vento aterrorizador!! Parece que a qualquer momento as janelas vão ser arrancadas!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 06:21)

A chuva começa a intensificar e juntamente com este vento todo vai ser bonito vai!


----------



## MicaMito (24 Dez 2013 às 06:22)

ninguem consegue dar valores do que se passa para ai?


----------



## GabKoost (24 Dez 2013 às 06:22)

Acordei com o ruído do vento e da chuva.

Até agora não falhou a luz.

Mas que está uma noite engraçada está.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 06:27)

A luz pública começa a ceder, o vento e a chuva forte são agora uma força destrutiva!! credo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 06:35)

A luz começa a fraquejar agora!!!!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 06:43)

Parece-me que já é o segundo relâmpago que vejo!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 06:43)

A luz já está fraca desde as 6:00h! Reina a chuva e o vento


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 06:45)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Parece-me que já é o segundo relâmpago que vejo!



Relâmpagos? Ainda não vi nenhum.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 06:55)

Suponho que tenha sido relâmpagos pois a luz faltou no preciso momento do clarão.
Agora mesmo acabei de ver as placas da porta de entrada do prédio onde vivo a serem arrancadas!!
Isto está de meter medo ao susto!!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 07:00)

cstools.net disse:


> Edit:
> *Vento a ficar muito, muito forte outra vez, na Galiza uma cidade já está à escuras depois de um grande flash de um poste de alta tensão que tive a oportunidade de ver.
> 
> Isto vai de mal a pior*




provavelmente foi isso que vi, postes de alta tensão a dar uns flashs!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Dez 2013 às 07:03)

Acabo de ouvir relatos de vento muito forte em Ponte de Lima e consequentes falhas de energia. Não vai ser fácil o dia de hoje!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Dez 2013 às 07:04)

Vento muito forte aqui e chuva também. Grande barulheira vai lá fora e na janela.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 07:05)

As luzes publicas apagaram e la fora ficou muito mais assustador!
Acabei de ouvir uns estrondo no telhado, espero que não tenha sido nenhuma placa que se tenha deslocado.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 07:06)

Na Galiza há estações a registar rajadas de vento impressionantes!






(Os dados a laranja são considerados suspeitos pela própria meteogalicia)

Xeteiras, junto à costa e a 715m de altitude, registou uma rajada máxima de *162,8km/h* e várias acima de 150km/h!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 07:08)

Chuva moderada com rajadas de vento fortes!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 07:13)

Por aqui já pouca luz há nas ruas!


Continua o vento a soprar com intensidade e destaque também para a chuva forte que já se faz sentir há algum tempo! 

*22,0 mm* acumulados!


----------



## MicaMito (24 Dez 2013 às 07:23)

cstools.net disse:


> 123 Km/h!
> 
> É a rajada mais alta registada a cerca de 2 Km daqui.
> 
> ...


 esse site pelo que tou a ver até é muito fiavel e com um grau de defenição excelente


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Dez 2013 às 07:33)

Por cá acumulei 21.1mm e ainda à pouco rajada de 74,5km/h


----------



## knightmasks (24 Dez 2013 às 07:39)

Aqui em Paços de ferreira, Figueiró a situação é complicada. Rajadas de vento muito fortes com muita chuva. O meu jardim parece que vai ser arrancado pelo vento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 07:41)

Continua o vento moderado a forte com rajadas bastante intensas. Sem chuva de momento


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Dez 2013 às 07:57)

Em Ponte de Lima a propria emissão da Radio Ondas do Lima está com cortes sucessivos devidos às falhas de energia. Não está facil!


----------



## GabKoost (24 Dez 2013 às 08:04)

Ditei-me Às 3 e desde as 6 que não durmo com o vento e o barulho de portões, árvores e chuva.

Bem, lá vou ter de ir tomar o pequeno-almoço mais cedo...


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 08:07)

Estas rajadas de vento até abanam os postes!


----------



## dgstorm (24 Dez 2013 às 08:09)

Por aqui tambem está assustador! Sinceramente nao me lembro de algum evento com vento assim tão forte. 27,69mm desde a meia noite. 68,5 km/h de rajada máxima! Temperatura tem vindo a descer, 13ºC neste momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Dez 2013 às 08:15)

Por cá a intensidade do vento já diminuiu, acumulou 23,6mm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 09:00)

GabKoost disse:


> Ditei-me Às 3 e desde as 6 que não durmo com o vento e o barulho de portões, árvores e chuva.
> 
> Bem, lá vou ter de ir tomar o pequeno-almoço mais cedo...



Whats'up sócio:

Estou na mesma situação; o Dirk não me deixou dormir em condições. posso dizer que até ao momento o evento foi Hardcore em termos de vento e Non Stop desde as 2H da manhã.  o aviso laranja foi justificado e até acho que podia ser vermelho visto a persistencia e intensidade da mesma. 

Dados atuais:

Pressão: 1002 hPa.
Temp: 13.7 C
HR: 91%


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 09:01)

Estão umas rajadas repentinas bem piores!


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia, 

chove imenso por aqui, *32.8 mm *acumulados até ao momento. 

Destaque para as rajadas de vento , registei *85 Km/h* de SSW às 8:29 h

Grande temporal!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 09:48)

Continua a tempestade!


Não há dúvidas que nunca vi tanta chuva e vento em simultâneo, é chuva horizontal quase.

*36,7 mm* acumulados!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2013 às 09:52)

Bom dia =)

Madrugada e inicio da manhã com muito vento e chuva...acumulado quase *35mm*...tudo virado ao contrário nas ruas e parece que é para continuar

Pressão atmosférica continua em queda livre, actuais *1000.8hPa* e muita humidade (*96%*)...termómetro nos* 13,9ºc*...


----------



## Nunotex (24 Dez 2013 às 10:02)

Em Braga está de medo... muito mau mesmo... vamos ver que estragos vai causar...


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 10:06)

Vai tudo pelo ar aqui, muita chuva e rajadas fortes


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Dez 2013 às 10:10)

O pior será mesmo a manhã, a partir da tarde o vento abranda um pouco e a chuva diminui de intensidade...


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 10:20)

Está mesmo temporal, agora a chuva até faz "fumo" ao bater nos edifícios


----------



## Nunotex (24 Dez 2013 às 10:41)

Árvores caídas, estradas inundadas, alguns carros danificados e uma pessoa desalojada são para já as informações que chegam por parte dos Bombeiros Sapadores de Braga. O mau tempo que se faz sentir desde o início da noite provocou o caos na cidade de Braga.

Em declarações à RUM esta manhã, o chefe de serviço Luis Ferreira referiu que existiram “várias ocorrências, árvores caídas, lençóis de água na via pública e telhados que voaram com o vento”.

No terreno estão praticamente todos os bombeiros com o auxílio da Proteção Civil, Polícia Municipal e PSP. O chefe de serviço fala em “calamidade” e “caos”.

Os pedidos de ajuda começaram a chegar à 1h30, mas continuam. “Temos telhados com problemas, vamos realojar uma pessoa em Lomar que ficou com o telhado completamente destruído”, disse.

A maioria das ocorrências chegam da periferia. Lomar, Palmeira, e agora na Falperra há várias árvores caídas. Na cidade “há uma árvore ou outra mas não está tão complicado”, admitiu.


----------



## GabKoost (24 Dez 2013 às 10:48)




----------



## Brunomc (24 Dez 2013 às 10:50)

*Mau tempo provoca queda de pórtico e corte de trânsito na Via Norte*

Divisão de trânsito da PSP Porto alerta desvio de trânsito pela Senhora da Hora. Uma viatura foi atingida, mas não há feridos.
A circulação está cortada na Via Norte esta terça-feira, no sentido Maia/Porto, após a queda de um pórtico de sinalização na via.
Uma viatura foi atingida, mas não há feridos a registar. Os trabalhos no local serão demorados, de acordo com a  informação confirmada à Renascença pela divisão de trânsito da PSP Porto.
Não há previsões para o restabelecimento da normal circulação. O trânsito está a ser desviado pela Senhora da Hora.
Tudo indica que esta situação decorre do mau tempo que se faz sentir em todo o país.
As más condições atmosféricas levam mesmo a Protecção Civil a colocar todo o território o continental sob alerta amarelo. 
Até às 20h00 do dia de Natal, as autoridades  esperam ventos e chuva fortes. Haverá neve nas terras altas e forte agitação marítima.

*Fonte : * http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=133683


----------



## 1337 (24 Dez 2013 às 10:51)

Situação grave por cá, estou na loja e está tudo inundado de água, as ruas parecem rios, os bombeiros não param, está muito forte a chuva, muito forte mesmo!!!


----------



## GabKoost (24 Dez 2013 às 10:57)

Chuvada intensíssima e vento forte! Impressionante.

Fui até ao rio Ave e o mesmo já estava fora das margens. 

Vendo que ainda faltam 6 horitas neste evento não sei onde isso irá parar...

O acumulado aqui já ronda os 55 mm e a chuva nunca este tão intensa!


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 10:58)

Penso que já deve haver árvores caídas ou inundações, há momentos ouvi várias sirenes de bombeiros, só espero que não seja nada de grave.

Entretanto continua o temporal de chuva e vento.

Parece aqueles cenários do "Furacões"..


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 11:15)

*42 mm* acumulados e é chuva e mais chuva...


----------



## Falkor (24 Dez 2013 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Vento muito forte por estes lados, latões do lixo pelo meio das ruas e postes de iluminação publica caidos.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 11:27)

É o dilúvio agora!


----------



## 1337 (24 Dez 2013 às 11:29)

Acho que este episódio merece um alerta vermelho sem dúvida, a EMA de Ponte de Lima desapareceu do mapa como de costume nestas situações, imagino o acumulado destas horas de chuvadas, devia ser algo surreal..


----------



## Nunotex (24 Dez 2013 às 11:32)

O Rio Este aqui em Braga, na zona das piscinas já estava a transbordar...


----------



## frusko (24 Dez 2013 às 11:32)

dilúvio por Fafe


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 11:34)

Já existem bastantes estragos... 

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3603444


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 11:35)

o campo da Constituição parece uma piscina...

A caminho dos 50 mm não tarda nada..


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 11:39)

Bom dia

Sigo com 21.5mm.
Rajada max. 85.3km/h


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 11:41)

Tenho notícias que o Rio Leça está prestes a transbordar..


----------



## fishisco (24 Dez 2013 às 11:43)

ate os passarinhos se queixam


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 11:48)

Está um vento que até se torna difícil caminhar contra ele...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 11:50)

Neste momento sigo com vento moderado com algumas rajadas. Sem chuva


----------



## fishisco (24 Dez 2013 às 11:54)

aqui chove e nao e pco


----------



## boneli (24 Dez 2013 às 11:55)

Bom dia.

Isto está um caldo jeitoso. O rio Este já  tratou de saltar as suas margens....aqui na zona do elefante azul a pseudo ciclo pista já está submersa. Algumas árvores caídas e chuva com fartura! Agora é aguardar que isto acalme um pouco de tarde e ver esses acumulados.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (24 Dez 2013 às 11:55)

Por aqui não para de chover , e o vento continua a assustar e a meter respeito


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2013 às 12:05)

V.N de Cerveira (aeródromo) acumulou 86,3mm entre as 0h e as 11h. 

Melgaço (estação do Minho), vai com 67,6mm.

Em Braga:
69mm - Quinta da Capela
68mm - Caldas das Taipas
62mm - Observatório de Braga

Xures, perto de Pitões das Júnias, vai com 67,8mm.

Entretanto o rio Lima, às 9h, estava com um caudal perto dos 800m3/s.
A barragem de Alto Lindoso está somente a 40%, pelo que amontante da barragem, o rio pode encher à vontade.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 12:21)

Começa a chover de novo


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 12:23)

Noite de temporal como à muito não víamos! 
Por agora sigo com vento moderado com rajadas bem fortes e chuva torrencial!!
De noite quando fui a uma janela vi cadeiras e mesas de um restaurante a passear na rua com se de folhas se tratassem!

Acumulado:*67.8mm*
Ttual:*10.9ºC*
Hrelativa:*99%*


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 12:24)

Continua a chuva e o vento forte por aqui! 

As condições tem estado demasiado severas para o meu simples pluviómetro (PCE), os dados são neste momento inúteis e demasiado baixos.

Uma estação do wunderground que fica a cerca de 2 km da minha casa já não actualiza há mais de 2 horas.


----------



## james (24 Dez 2013 às 12:31)

Bom dia . 

Por aqui cai um verdadeiro diluvio .

A chuva tem caido de forma continua e quase sempre forte desde as 2 da madrugada . 

O vento esta fortissimo tambem , ja fez alguns estragos .

O pos - frontal e capaz de ser tambem interessante .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Dez 2013 às 12:31)

As estações estão a dar todas o prego


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2013 às 12:35)

As ruas parecem rios


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 12:40)

Agora parece que vem uma vaga de chuva mais intensa para aqui 

O vento, em Aveiro (Universidade), medido por uma Davis, atingiu um máximo de 90km/h desde as 00h. A hora exacta não dá para ver








Outros dados registados pela mesma EMA

Pressão Atmosférica em 24h







Pressão Atmosférica desde as 00h







Precipitação desde as 00h







Por aqui, segundo a EMA do Estação SP houve:

Rajada máxima: 75,9km/h
Precipitação acumulada (desde as 00h): 15,2mm


----------



## Geo21 (24 Dez 2013 às 12:51)

Chuva diluviana em Baião...


----------



## Illusion4u (24 Dez 2013 às 12:54)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtlstKFWADs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## frusko (24 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

continua o dilúvio por Fafe


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 12:55)

> O vento, em Aveiro (Universidade), medido por uma Davis, atingiu um máximo de 90km/h desde as 00h. A hora exacta não dá para ver



Já atualizou para 13.9 m/s. 

Já há mais notícias de estragos: 

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3603485


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 13:02)

Awesome esta linha que está a passar agora. Até faz fumo 





©IPMA


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 13:07)

Que chuva torrencial, não se ve a mais de 20 metros!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Dez 2013 às 13:08)

A estação da Quinta da Capela (Braga) segue com *90,7 mm*!


----------



## james (24 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

Mas que diluvio ! ! !

Ja tenho um lago no jardim . 

 O acumulado deve ser impressionante .


----------



## dlourenco (24 Dez 2013 às 13:09)

As coisas por Braga estão complicadissimas... Vento extremamente forte, muita chuva, estradas com lençóis de água e óleo... (a via rápida esta um perigo mortal) muitas árvores caídas, bombeiros e polícia por todo lado... Não me recordo de uma véspera natalícia assim. E o mais curioso é que está um tempo "tropical". Algo abafado. 16°C marcava o carro.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 13:17)

Cai uma chuva intensa, fria e grossa, sigo com *56.6 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*130.8 mm *este mês


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Dez 2013 às 13:19)

Por cá sigo com 40mm


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 13:36)

Neste momento mete muitomuito respeito. É incrível a quantidade de água
 Continuo sem luz.


----------



## 1337 (24 Dez 2013 às 13:38)

Há muitos anos que não via ruas inundadas por cá, a chuva foi realmente torrencial!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Dez 2013 às 14:03)

1337 disse:


> Há muitos anos que não via ruas inundadas por cá, a chuva foi realmente torrencial!!



Conheço essa rua. É a rua onde fica a Radio Ondas do Lima e que cruza com a rua das escolas . Decerto que se trata de falta de limpeza das redes de drenagem. 
O Rio Lima como está ?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2013 às 14:11)

Mas ninguém é capaz de desentupir uma sarjeta que seja, precisam dos bombeiros ?


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 15:01)

Boas, 

*58 mm* acumulados até ao momento, o vento já rodou para W/WSW  com rajadas, vai pingando.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2013 às 15:09)

Na passagem da frente muitas estações em Aveiro dispararam a valores perto dos 90 km/h.


----------



## Névoa (24 Dez 2013 às 15:11)

Aqui no Porto a situação parece ter acalmado bastante. Hoje de manhã a situação metia um bocado de medo, no entanto... Será que ainda vai cair granizo à tarde ou o pior já terá passado?

E está quente, um bocado abafado, sim. Parece aqueles dias de "sopa de ervilha" que tivemos em Outubro, salvo erro.

Um comentário à parte: aqui na vizinhança houve quem ainda se lembrasse, por incrível que pareça, de fazer uma queimada no quintal de casa, agora no início da tarde. Embora a fumaça não fosse muita, eu fiquei com muito medo porque a chuva já estava a passar e os ventos continuavam fortíssimos. Enquanto decidia se valia a pena telefonar à protecção civil (que deve estar cheia de trabalho hoje) a fumaça desapareceu, felizmente. Mas porque há gente assim????


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 15:16)

Névoa disse:


> Aqui no Porto a situação parece ter acalmado bastante. Hoje de manhã a situação metia um bocado de medo, no entanto... Será que ainda vai cair granizo à tarde ou o pior já terá passado?
> 
> E está quente, um bocado abafado, sim. Parece aqueles dias de "sopa de ervilha" que tivemos em Outubro, salvo erro.



Agora iremos entrar no regime Pós frontal, há condições para ocorrerem aguaceiros por vezes fortes, trovoadas, e localmente queda de granizo. 

De momento tudo mais calmo, indicativo que  o pior da frente já passou, de manhã foi um caos com tanta chuva forte e vento.

Foi uma tempestade daquelas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Dez 2013 às 15:17)

CptRena disse:


> Awesome esta linha que está a passar agora. Até faz fumo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta é a última linha instável? A seguir vem o pós frontal?


----------



## fishisco (24 Dez 2013 às 15:17)

chove fortissimo desde a 5min p cá


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 15:23)

Por aqui está o caos, há estradas debaixo de água, árvores no chão.
Não há luz.


----------



## 1337 (24 Dez 2013 às 15:26)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Conheço essa rua. É a rua onde fica a Radio Ondas do Lima e que cruza com a rua das escolas . Decerto que se trata de falta de limpeza das redes de drenagem.
> O Rio Lima como está ?



Estão a falar de falta de limpezas mas não creio que foi isso, a precipitação de hoje na parte da manhã foi assombrosa. 

O rio Lima já cobriu o areal todo, todos os carros estão estacionados em cima dos passeios, até é giro de se ver


----------



## Nunotex (24 Dez 2013 às 15:30)

Em Braga mais calmo, mas ainda com algumas rajadas de vento fortes!


----------



## james (24 Dez 2013 às 15:39)

Névoa disse:


> Aqui no Porto a situação parece ter acalmado bastante. Hoje de manhã a situação metia um bocado de medo, no entanto... Será que ainda vai cair granizo à tarde ou o pior já terá passado?
> 
> E está quente, um bocado abafado, sim. Parece aqueles dias de "sopa de ervilha" que tivemos em Outubro, salvo erro.
> 
> Um comentário à parte: aqui na vizinhança houve quem ainda se lembrasse, por incrível que pareça, de fazer uma queimada no quintal de casa, agora no início da tarde. Embora a fumaça não fosse muita, eu fiquei com muito medo porque a chuva já estava a passar e os ventos continuavam fortíssimos. Enquanto decidia se valia a pena telefonar à protecção civil (que deve estar cheia de trabalho hoje) a fumaça desapareceu, felizmente. Mas porque há gente assim????



Dentro de pouco tempo entraremos no pos - frontal . 

Comparando com outros temporais do genero , no inicio teremos uma acalmia parecendo que o pior ja passou . Mas la para o fim da tarde , inicio da noite havera novo agravamento com aguaceiros fortes , granizo e trovoadas .

Uma tecnica do ipma disse na tv que o pos - frontal devera ser bastante ativo .


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 15:53)

dlourenco disse:


> E o mais curioso é que está um tempo "tropical". Algo abafado. 16°C marcava o carro.





SpiderVV disse:


> Na passagem da frente muitas estações em Aveiro dispararam a valores perto dos 90 km/h.





Snifa disse:


> Agora iremos entrar no regime Pós frontal, há condições para ocorrerem aguaceiros por vezes fortes, trovoadas, e localmente queda de granizo.
> 
> De momento tudo mais calmo, indicativo que  o pior da frente já passou, de manhã foi um caos com tanta chuva forte e vento.
> 
> Foi uma tempestade daquelas...





Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *58 mm* acumulados até ao momento, o vento já rodou para W/WSW  com rajadas, vai pingando.





james disse:


> Dentro de pouco tempo entraremos no pos - frontal .



Vocês estão todos com uma pressa para o pós-frontal.  As trovoadas e o granizo virão, a seu tempo 
Aquilo que passou foi uma linha mais intensa mas não a frente em si.
Temperatura relatada pelo dlourenço de 16°C; típico da influência da massa de ar sub-tropical e não de uma polar marítima e portanto a frente ainda não passou.
Vento relatado pelo Snifa W/WSW. Só quando o vento virar NW é que a frente já passou e estaremos no pós frontal.

Como relatei no Litoral Centro, a Davis na UA registou perto de 200mm/h de RR  à passagem da linha

Agora tudo mais calmo apenas com algum vento moderado e sem chuva.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (24 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

CptRena disse:


> Vocês estão todos com uma pressa para o pós-frontal.  As trovoadas e o granizo virão, a seu tempo
> Aquilo que passou foi uma linha mais intensa mas não a frente em si.
> Temperatura relatada pelo dlourenço de 16°C; típico da influência da massa de ar sub-tropical e não de uma polar marítima e portanto a frente ainda não passou.
> Vento relatado pelo Snifa W/WSW. Só quando o vento virar NW é que a frente já passou e estaremos no pós frontal.
> ...



Concordo. A frente ainda não passou. Esta está a entrar com algumas "ondulações" [a frente não é uma linha linear e com largura curta, essa por vezes pode sofrer ondulações (onde as duas massas de ar ainda lutam)]. 

Esperemos mais um pouco.


----------



## karkov (24 Dez 2013 às 16:23)

Agora mesmo, forte chuvada, vento mt forte... mastro abaixo... 

Vento continua muito forte em Guimarães...


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 16:30)

Por aqui acalmou bastante e já não chove.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 16:47)

A rotação do vento e mudança de massa de ar devem estar quase a acontecer, neste momento fortes rajadas de Oeste, chove forte e grosso!

De referir que as nuvens vinham de WSW  e agora mais de Oeste, avançaram tipo parede a grande velocidade , chove muito forte!


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 16:51)

Que temporal de chuva e vento!

*60 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Dez 2013 às 16:52)

A pressão chegou aos 998 hPa e neste momento está nos 999 hPa. Vento abrandou de forma considerável mas destaque para queda da temperatura: atualmente 11.5 graus e 89% de H.Relativa.


----------



## Nunotex (24 Dez 2013 às 16:53)

Aqui já se nota o frio a entrar....


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 16:55)

Descida notória  de temperatura, 10.4 ºc actuais e *60.8 mm* acumulados, a Oeste já se vê alguma claridade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2013 às 16:55)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Dez 2013 às 16:55)

ja estao a entrar as celulas agora a temperatura e sempre a descer!!! weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2013 às 17:06)

Temperatura em queda, 9.9 ºc actuais, e com este vento...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (24 Dez 2013 às 17:07)

Boas a atividade elétrica já começou, e um valente aguaceiro de granizo acabou de cair! A luz em metade da minha localidade já falhou à cerca de 30 minutos, mas eu continuo com luz!

Acumulado:*89.1mm*
Tatual:*9.7ºC*
Hrelativa:*98%*


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 17:07)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Dezembro 2013
> Trovoada!!!!



O Sat24 confirma aí nessa zona!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 17:08)

Boa tarde

Já tenho luz
Tudo mais calmo por agora.

Sigo com 64.8mm 
Rajada max. 85.3 km/h


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 17:14)

Como vai o andamento da trovoada aí no Porto?


----------



## CptRena (24 Dez 2013 às 17:15)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Já tenho luz
> Tudo mais calmo por agora.
> ...



Não será por muito tempo 

Segundo os relatos dos colegas e o que se vê no satélite, a frente está mesmo a passar e as pipocas já começam a aparecer


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 17:19)

CptRena disse:


> Não será por muito tempo
> 
> Segundo os relatos dos colegas e o que se vê no satélite, a frente está mesmo a passar e as pipocas já começam a aparecer



Uma consoado com fogo de artifício


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 17:40)

Começa a chover e volta o vento...


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 17:45)

Chuva torrencial...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (24 Dez 2013 às 17:49)

Em Cabeza de Manzaneda, Ourense, Galiza registou-se uma rajada de 165,4 km/h (http://www2.meteogalicia.es/NovoXeollador/xeohoxeN.asp).
Por cá, na estação meteo da torre da Serra da Estrela registou-se uma rajada de 150 km/h (http://www.meteocovilha.com/Torre/wxajax.php).


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Dez 2013 às 17:56)

Bom fim de tarde.

Atualizo rapidamente.
Faltou a luz durante várias horas e liguei o PC agora.

O *acumulado de precipitação* é de *133,9 mm*!
Muita chuva, muito vento.

Pelas 17h tivemos aguaceiro muito forte, com granizo pelo meio e vários raios.

Até logo


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Dez 2013 às 18:05)

Atual imagem Radar da Intensidade de Precipitação


----------



## manchester (24 Dez 2013 às 18:09)

Pelas 16:30 quando sai do trabalho passei pela Foz para ver o estado do mar, gd dilúvio era granizo e vento forte e ainda vi 1 ou 2 clarões no céu


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2013 às 18:25)

Volta a chover com bastante intensidade.

Sigo com 68.1mm.


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 21:14)

Por aqui tudo calmo, à espera de uma boa célula de chuva...


----------



## Stinger (24 Dez 2013 às 21:42)

supercell disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo, à espera de uma boa célula de chuva...



Eu tambem estou acampado aqui á espera


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 21:52)

> Eu tambem estou acampado aqui á espera



Parece que a sorte só lá mais para a meia noite é que pode existir... Ainda está tudo muito muito incerto para mim...


----------



## ruka (24 Dez 2013 às 22:11)

curto aguaceiro de granizo acompanhado de rajadas fortes aqui pelo Porto


----------



## supercell (24 Dez 2013 às 23:39)

Trovoada!


----------



## supercell (25 Dez 2013 às 00:28)

Tudo calmo agora, foi só um trovão abafado...


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2013 às 01:12)

Boa madrugada.

O Pai NATAL trouxe-nos de presente um dia muito chuvoso, esta 3ª feira, véspera de natal. Malandro...

O *acumulado total do dia* foi de uns expressivos *140,2 mm*.
Não esperava tanta chuva, mas o passar das horas, nomeadamente entre as 9h e as 12h faziam antever um acumulado muito alto. Nessa altura chovia de forma intensa, em crescendo até culminar com a chuva diluviana que se abateu por volta das 12h.
Os rio e ribeiras saltaram todos fora do seu leito, as inundações urbanas e as quedas de árvores, telhados e outros marcaram o passar das horas.
Agora em regime de aguaceiros, temos lenta queda das temperaturas, e em poucas horas teremos os núcleos mais frios a entrar pelo noroeste da península.
Desde as 00h já caíram *3,0 mm* de chuva.
Aguardemos para ver o que o MENINO JESUS nos traz de "presente" neste dia de Natal.

*Tatual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 93%
P. Atm: 1001,0 hPa​*
Felizes Festas, Feliz Natal


----------



## 1337 (25 Dez 2013 às 01:37)

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/13658/

Um resumo do que se passou hoje por cá, foi um caos, uma chuvada que ficará na memória, acompanhada por vento muito forte, apesar dos estragos, é disto que eu gosto. (Deus me perdoe) Feliz Natal


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Dez 2013 às 03:38)

Depois de uma madrugada muito tempestuosa, a de hoje está bem mais calma apesar de há pouco ter caído um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo e trovoada. 

Promete ser um resto de madrugada com aguaceiros fortes e quem sabe com aparato eléctrico.

Agora vou é descansar pois estou com 1 hora de sono e provavelmente devem saber porquê. eheh


Feliz Natal!


----------



## Stinger (25 Dez 2013 às 05:05)

Para já nada de especial , o tal pos frontal está a ser um fiasco autentico


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Dez 2013 às 05:40)

Feliz Natal 
Esta madrugada deixou-me desiludido.
Apenas ouvi 2 trovões e alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Paelagius (25 Dez 2013 às 08:10)

Trovoada no Porto por volta das 7.30. Ouvi quatro e avistei um relâmpago mas não consegui montar a máquina fotográfica a tempo. A instabilidade encontrava-se sul do Estuário do Rio Douro (Gaia) e a deslocar-se para Este. Vou continuar a aguardar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 08:48)

Vai chovendo, e com algum vento. Nas serras acima de 1100\1200 m já deve nevar e durante a tarde a cota descerá para os 700\800 m. Vamos ver se a precipitação ajuda para termos bons acumulados de neve...


----------



## DMartins (25 Dez 2013 às 09:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Novembro 2013*

Bom dia, bom Natal a todos.
Depois de um dia de inundações e temporal em Guimarães, esta noite e madrugada foi marcada por chuva por vezes forte e granizo.

Estamos agora com 7.2º e a descer.


----------



## DMartins (25 Dez 2013 às 11:36)

Valente queda de granizo a deixar tudo branco...

Estávamos com *10.2º*, e no espaço de minutos desceu para *7.1º*


----------



## james (25 Dez 2013 às 12:08)

Bom dia . 

Brutal queda de granizo hoje de manha , ficou tudo branco , parecia que tinha nevado . . .

Dia de natal tambem marcado por trovoada e algum vento . 

Bom Natal a todos .


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2013 às 12:44)

Bons dias e Boas Festas!

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos *64.6 mm* 

Hoje sigo com *3.6 mm*, têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros bastante curtos, de referir que ocorreu trovoada de manhã mas o grosso passou a sul da minha zona 

Está frio, 10.2 ºc e com vento forte 

*142.4 mm *este mês.

PS: Mas que belo acumulado *Aristocrata*!


----------



## supercell (25 Dez 2013 às 13:06)

Um trovão estremeceu a minha casa de noite, abocado passou um agauceiro com vento, granizo e chuva forte... Também depois de este passar eram visíveis nuvens mammutus com grande expressão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Dez 2013 às 13:23)

Há pouco caiu um brutal aguaceiro de granizo com fortes rajadas de vento! Também alguma trovoada se fez ouvir.


A madrugada também foi marcada por aguaceiros fortes e granizo, por volta das 8 da manhã também roncou bem.


----------



## supercell (25 Dez 2013 às 13:29)

Parece que vem lá mais...


----------



## CptRena (25 Dez 2013 às 13:53)

Acaba de chegar um aguaceiro com chuva, algum granizo e vento forte. Quando acabei de compor a mensagem já o aguaceiro tinha-se ido. Agora faz sol por entre nuvens

O aguaceiro fortíssimo que passou por volta das 0500 provocou uma queda de pressão bastante acentuada como podem ver nas estações da região





CESAMet






 CICLONE - AVEIROSUL






 Estação SP - Marinha Velha (Gaf.Nazaré)


O RR também foi alto, mas não tão alto como durante o dia de ontem, provavelmente porque o vento não deixou a chuva entrar no penico 





CESAMet


----------



## karkov (25 Dez 2013 às 14:22)

Estou um pouco abaixo da Póvoa de Lanhoso onde chove por vezes muito forte... o vento sopra forte por vezes com rajadas...


----------



## karkov (25 Dez 2013 às 14:23)

Troveja agora


----------



## xes (25 Dez 2013 às 14:35)

E a serra da Freita a 1000metros será que tem alguma neve?


----------



## dlourenco (25 Dez 2013 às 15:01)

Relato agora de Vieira do Minho onde caem por vezes fortes aguaceiros de granizo e alguma trovoada e ao chegar vindo de Braga já deu para vislumbrar alguns picos do Gerês e da Cabreira sarapintados de neve mas nada de mais


----------



## CptRena (25 Dez 2013 às 16:14)

Está aqui uma grande mesmo por cima quase, mas com dificuldades em se abrir ainda só largou umas gotas. As rajadas vão-se intensificando.

EDIT

Fugiu!


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Dez 2013 às 16:20)

Boas Tardes

Possivelmente está a nevar na Serra da Freita pois existe uma célula sobre a Serra e que devido á sua elevada altitude pode ser um aguaceiro água-neve ou até mesmo neve como podem ver no radar.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Dez 2013 às 17:00)

Eventos de chuva e vento forte com granizo à mistura estão a marcar o dia de hoje. Trovoada só mesmo pela manhã.

Neste momento está bastante frio a 400m. Imagino que esteja a nevar nas Serras altas mais interiores.


----------



## supercell (25 Dez 2013 às 17:02)

Vai passando uma boa célula a Norte...


----------



## Paula (25 Dez 2013 às 17:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Eventos de chuva e vento forte com granizo à mistura estão a marcar o dia de hoje.
> 
> Neste momento está bastante frio a 400m. Imagino que esteja a nevar nas Serras altas mais interiores.



Boa tarde e boas festas!

Confirmo. Até ao final da manhã e inicio da tarde vários aguaceiros de granizo, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada.
Estou a cerca de 265m de altitude, perto do Bom Jesus, e noto bem a diferença de temperatura daqui para o centro da cidade.


----------



## karkov (25 Dez 2013 às 17:32)

Acabei de chegar ao centro de Guimarães com 4º... Céu cheio de nuvens...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (25 Dez 2013 às 19:06)

Acabou agora mesmo de passar uma célula que deixou uma chuva gelada acompanhada de granizo


----------



## PauloSR (25 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

Boa tarde amigos!

Acabadinho de chegar do Gerês, onde efetuei uma caminhada com o meu grupo habitual, a paisagem estava simplesmente extraordinária. 
Neve a marcar presença diversas vezes durante a trilha, e por vezes a cair com bastante intensidade. O percurso efetuado foi entre a Portela de Leonte e o Prado do Mourô, e nas imediações do Borrageiro. Um dia de Natal branco, e de grande riqueza visual... 

No regresso até à Povoa de Lanhoso, aguaceiros moderados e acompanhados de granizo/saraiva


----------



## Paula (25 Dez 2013 às 19:40)

Boa noite.
Caiu, há momentos, mais um aguaceiro de granizo. 
6.5ºC atuais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 19:51)

Neste momento cai alguma neve em Felgueiras, a cerca de 500 m de altitude. A temperatura numa farmácia marcava 2º.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Dez 2013 às 19:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Neste momento cai alguma neve em Felgueiras, a cerca de 500 m de altitude. A temperatura numa farmácia marcava 2º.



Diria que não acreditava mas acabei de ver uma página no facebook (https://www.facebook.com/cidadedeguimaraes) publicar isso sobre a Penha em Guimarães a 600 metros:


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 19:58)

GabKoost disse:


> Diria que não acreditava mas acabei de ver uma página no facebook


Mas aqui caíram flocos misturados com a chuva, não era 100 % neve. Agora está sol.


----------



## Scuderia (25 Dez 2013 às 19:59)

dlourenco disse:


> Relato agora de Vieira do Minho onde caem por vezes fortes aguaceiros de granizo e alguma trovoada e ao chegar vindo de Braga já deu para vislumbrar alguns picos do Gerês e da Cabreira sarapintados de neve mas nada de mais




Verdade  

Vim de Montalegre pela Venda Nova / Povoa Lanhoso / Braga até ao Porto e na Venda Nova as 18horas era mais agua gelo do que chuva  

Fiz desvio de proposito em vez de ir pelo Salto, pois a estrada do salto para cabeçeiras tinha imenso gelo


----------



## Paula (25 Dez 2013 às 20:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Diria que não acreditava mas acabei de ver uma página no facebook (https://www.facebook.com/cidadedeguimaraes) publicar isso sobre a Penha em Guimarães a 600 metros:



Assim de repente parece saraiva acumulada


----------



## frusko (25 Dez 2013 às 20:03)

Meteofan disse:


> Mas aqui caíram flocos misturados com a chuva, não era 100 % neve. Agora está sol.


sol acho qiue nao mas quem sabe


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Dez 2013 às 20:03)

frusko disse:


> sol acho qiue nao mas quem sabe


Não queria dizer sol, mas sim céu com poucas nuvens, quase limpo. Que falhanço ahahahah. Agora volta a ficar carregado.


----------



## frusko (25 Dez 2013 às 20:04)

penha nao nevou mas sim seraiva


----------



## PauloSR (25 Dez 2013 às 21:40)

Boa noite,

Espero que o Natal tenha corrido bem a todos vocês. Partilho umas imagens do dia de hoje, à cota dos 1100 metros.





















Continuação


----------



## supercell (25 Dez 2013 às 21:44)

Ainda à espera de um bom aguaceiro com uma trovoada para arrebitar...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (25 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

Ainda e possivel que haja precipitação ?~


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2013 às 23:55)

Vejo um OVNI nas duas primeiras fotos!  
Fantásticas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Dez 2013 às 00:40)

O dia de ontem foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes, granizo e alguma trovoada.

O acumulado ficou-se pelos *18,4 mm*. 


Neste momento chove fraco e segundo o radar está uma boa célula para os lados de Viana, veremos o que traz a Braga.


----------



## CptRena (26 Dez 2013 às 01:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Vejo um OVNI nas duas primeiras fotos!
> Fantásticas!



Se olharmos bem, como eu fiz após o seu comentário, vemos que o gajo está em todas as fotos. Nas últimas duas está camuflado. 
_____________

Por aqui, caiu há pouco mais um aguaceiro fresquinho e com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2013 às 07:47)

Boa dia meus caros =)

Por aqui o dia começou mais ou menos como acabou o de ontem, ainda há pouco mais um aguaceiro e assim se espera que seja este dia!

Actuais *10,8ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa


----------



## ACAR (26 Dez 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Ontem na A11 entre Guimarães e Braga por volta das 12h:















Um pouco antes, pelas serras da Cabreira e Barroso ainda não se via acumulação de neve.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Dez 2013 às 15:25)

Boas tardes,

por aqui tem estado a cair certinha já há algum tempo. O acumulado é de *7,6 mm*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Dez 2013 às 16:48)

Por aqui ontem caíram diversos aguaceiros fortes de granizo e houve também trovoada. Por volta das 18:30 durante um aguaceiro caíram flocos de neve, diria que era 70% chuva e 30% neve. A partir daí praticamente não ocorreu mais precipitação. Agora chove moderadamente desde as 13h, e está algum vento mas nada de mais.


----------



## GabKoost (26 Dez 2013 às 19:42)

Dia cinzentíssimo de chuva fraca constante.

Agora no fim do dia aumentou de intensidade e o acumulado por cá já vai nuns muito interessantes 15mm!


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Dez 2013 às 20:38)

Tarde de chuva fraca/moderada por Braga. 

Acumulados *11,7 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Dez 2013 às 21:14)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia mais calmo.
Pela manhãzinha tínhamos céu com boas abertas, mas ao final da manhã já o céu estava encoberto e a chuva fraca se estabelecia.
Pela tarde e agora, já noite, manteve-se a chuva, fraca a moderada, tendo agora um acumulado do dia de *19,1 mm*.

*O mês* segue agora com um* total acumulado de 271,7 mm*. Nada mau!

O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SO\SSO, principalmente agora pela noite, por vezes com rajadas.

*Tatual: 13,0ºC
Hr: 96%​*
Continuação de boa noite e de época Natalícia


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Dez 2013 às 22:00)

Sigo com *6,6 mm *acumulados


----------



## Stinger (27 Dez 2013 às 03:05)

Chuva fraca batida a vento moderado , espetacular 

Como as nuvens estao baixas é só ir a um local alto numa serra e presenciar um nevoeiro de chuva miudinha batida a vento e ouvir as arvores a mexer , uma conjugaçao que nos faz sentir muito bem e reconfortantes


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2013 às 07:13)

Bom dia 

Madrugada com alguma precipitação, acumulados *7,8mm* até ao momento...sigo com *12,7ºc* e *98%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2013 às 07:37)

cstools.net disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui o vento já acelerou e já tá com umas rajadas jeitosas, já espero pelo o vento que vem de tarde.
> 
> ...



Começa a acelerar também o vento por aqui, mas não me parece que iremos ter nada semelhante ao que tivemos no dia 24 por exemplo...talvez os aguaceiros sejam acompanhados de rajadas moderadas a fortes, mas a intensidade média será certamente menor...


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2013 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Chuva e mais chuva.
Já temos várias horas de chuva, e parece que teremos o epílogo ao final do dia com chuva forte.
Ontem terminei o dia com 23,4 mm. Hoje já levo um acumulado de 12,4mm.
O vento tem soprado moderado com rajadas (máx: 41,4 km\h).

*Tatual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 96%​*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Dez 2013 às 13:56)

cstools.net disse:


> Previsão para Hoje e próximos dias:
> 
> Chuva
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Colega,

A Tempestade (Erich) ou (Eric) vai trazer com ela períodos de chuva forte ao Minho e Douro Litoral. Em termos de ventos não será tanto Hardcore na nossa zona como foi com o (Dirk) mas mesmo assim teremos animação. Apenas sei que já temos a Média Mensal no papo e de longe e o mês ainda não terminou.

Cmps.


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2013 às 13:59)

Fotos obtidas ontem dia 26 de Dezembro no cimo da serra do Gerês, pelo Rui Barbosa o maior especialista em "Carris" que conheço! 

Estava uma bela camada!


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2013 às 14:15)

Grande nevão no Gerês, pena que a chuva tenha derretido a maior parte dessa neve, mas esta noite volta a nevar por lá.


----------



## CptRena (27 Dez 2013 às 15:38)

Boa tarde

O Sol deu agora uma espreitadela antes de vir a chuva a sério. Para Este negro, para Oeste muito negro 

Bons seguimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 15:42)

Por aqui a chuva fez uma pausa depois de ter estado toda a madrugada e manhã a cair. 


Acumulados *8,4 mm* até ao momento. 


O vento já vai uivando nos cabos de alta tensão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2013 às 15:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui a chuva fez uma pausa depois de ter estado toda a madrugada e manhã a cair.
> 
> 
> Acumulados *8,4 mm* até ao momento.



 Não deve durar muito a pausa, a frente já está a tocar o Alto Minho.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Dez 2013 às 15:54)

Z13 disse:


> Fotos obtidas ontem dia 26 de Dezembro no cimo da serra do Gerês, pelo Rui Barbosa o maior especialista em "Carris" que conheço!
> 
> Estava uma bela camada!



Local fantástico, seria sem duvida interessante ter também por lá uma estação a debitar dados... 
Nunca aí estive, mas penso dar lá um salto em breve. Existe acesso por estrada até lá?
Boas festas


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2013 às 16:01)

Sanxito disse:


> Local fantástico, seria sem duvida interessante ter também por lá uma estação a debitar dados...
> Nunca aí estive, mas penso dar lá um salto em breve. Existe acesso por estrada até lá?
> Boas festas



A "estrada" tem aproximadamente 11km, a maioria em subida, onde se pode subir em "fila indiana", e por vezes lado a lado...  (a pé, claro!)

Aqui no Fórum já realizamos uma "expedição" lá!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...opt-com-geres-18-20-setembro-2009-a-3714.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 16:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não deve durar muito a pausa, a frente já está a tocar o Alto Minho.



Aí está ela. 


Chuva moderada tocada a vento, bela tarde para ficar por casa!


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 17:10)

Chove intensamente pelo Porto, puxada a fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 17:19)

Que enxurro por aqui vai, chove forte e já anoiteceu praticamente! 

*15,6 mm* acumulados.


----------



## AJCS (27 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

Chuva e vento forte, aproxima-se uma boa tempestade idêntica à da véspera de natal.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 17:42)

Mas que grande chuvada agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 17:49)

Há pouco caiu uma chuvada daquelas por aqui, ficou tudo alagado!


Sigo com *20,7 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 18:02)

Por aqui depois de uma pequena pausa volta a chover forte com fortes rajadas a acompanhar!


Que fim de tarde!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 18:17)

Verdadeiro dilúvio neste momento!!


----------



## Paula (27 Dez 2013 às 18:34)

Fim de dia extremamente ventoso e com muita chuva.






Bela rega


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 18:40)

É o dilúvio agora, incrível


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

Não se pode ter nada aberto, tudo escorre água!

*21 mm* acumulados e a subir!

Chuva grossa e muito forte!


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 18:57)

E a chuva quase parou, apenas pinga.

Grande chuvada, sigo com *22.4 mm* acumulados 

Um pequeno vídeo de breves segundos que fiz pouco antes do dilúvio, e já chovia com muita intensidade, depois tornou-se tão forte e com vento que tive que fechar tudo.. 

No ínício do 2º vídeo até faz "fumo" na parede à esquerda..

Foi o vídeo possível 

[ame="http://youtu.be/HXJWANKKa7M"]http://youtu.be/HXJWANKKa7M[/ame]


----------



## Stinger (27 Dez 2013 às 19:22)

Meu deus que grande diluvio , o transito parou todo na IC29 com 4 piscas , todas as ruas eram rios autênticos , Contumil alagado , avenida do cerco um rio imenso , o meu carro tinha o motor cheio de agua .

nunca tinha visto tal coisa , tudo alagado mesmo


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:25)

Stinger disse:


> Meu deus que grande diluvio , o transito parou todo na IC29 com 4 piscas , todas as ruas eram rios autênticos , Contumil alagado , avenida do cerco um rio imenso , o meu carro tinha o motor cheio de agua .
> 
> nunca tinha visto tal coisa , tudo alagado mesmo



Mesmo em Espinho, as ruas estão cheias de lençóis de água e o solo já se apresenta um pouco saturado.
Está tudo bem com o teu automóvel?


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 19:27)

Stinger disse:


> Meu deus que grande diluvio , o transito parou todo na IC29 com 4 piscas , todas as ruas eram rios autênticos , Contumil alagado , avenida do cerco um rio imenso , o meu carro tinha o motor cheio de agua .
> 
> nunca tinha visto tal coisa , tudo alagado mesmo



Foi fortíssima a chuva, também tenho notícias de inundações em certas zonas da Maia, lençóis de água enormes nas estradas, choveu torrencialmente!

Espero que não haja estragos de maior.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:33)

Neste momento *23,8 mm *acumulados e chuva Forte com rajadas de vento fortes.
Autêntico Dilúvio


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2013 às 19:34)

Chuva fortíssima

Rain rate 177,2 mm/hr


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2013 às 19:45)

A frente está prestes a despedir-se por aqui. Foi de curta duração mas largou uns generosos *18,6 mm* em apenas 3 horas!


Acumulados *27,0 mm* desde as 00H.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2013 às 20:00)

Volta a chover com intensidade, *23 mm *acumulados


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2013 às 21:58)

Hoje acumulei *28,2 mm* de precipitação..

*Extremos de Hoje:*

*Temperatura Máxima: *15,7ºC
*Temperatura Mínima: *12,3ºC (até ao momento)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui umas rajadas de vento bem fortes. Sem chuva de momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Dez 2013 às 23:54)

Boa noite.

Como relatado tivemos hoje mais um dia muito chuvoso mas MUITO longe do observado no dia 24.
A chuva teve momentos em que caiu de forma intensa, mas foi de relativa curta duração. A frente era "magrinha" desta vez...
O vento soprou por vezes forte, em geral de SSO.
O *acumulado do dia* foi de *37,8 mm*.

O céu encontra-se nublado com abertas e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

*Tatual: 9,3ºC
Hr: 91%​*
Bom fim de semana. Que haja neve nas montanhas próximas para encher as vistinhas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 00:17)

A estação de Palmeira do wunderground não deu mais sinais de vida desde as 9 horas da manhã do dia 24. Cá para mim estampou-se no chão. Não há dúvidas que este Dirk vai ser para mais tarde recordar.

---------------

O acumulado de ontem foi de *28,2 mm*. 


Neste momento não chove, 10.8ºC, 87% Hr


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 00:39)

Por aqui vento moderado sem chuva de momento!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 02:20)

Vento de O/NO fraco 
Sem chuva


----------



## Stinger (28 Dez 2013 às 02:22)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mesmo em Espinho, as ruas estão cheias de lençóis de água e o solo já se apresenta um pouco saturado.
> Está tudo bem com o teu automóvel?



Sim aparentemente está tudo bem , é possivel ver e cima do capot manchas da lama que vinha junto com os rios de agua ...

No momento que parei o carro abri o capot e tava tudo cheio de agua 

Realmente foi muito forte mesmo , o rain rate deve ter sido bem elevado ... ainda me estou a ver na IC29 tudo de 4 piscas e parados na via


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 02:29)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Vento de O/NO fraco
> Sem chuva



Estão a vir células de oeste, daqui a cerca de meia hora, mais coisa menos coisa, deverá chover no Minho e Douro litoral.


Neste momento está fresco, 9.3ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 03:00)

cstools.net disse:


> Ontem ficou-se com 28mm até as 23:00H em Viana, depois puff -» http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=41.673,-8.703&sp=IVIANADO4
> esta estação amadora, está mais tempo offline do que online.
> 
> Já a daqui de perto deu-me 14,8 L/m2.
> ...



Vizinho aqui só vento 
Não me das nada para o lado daqui?


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 03:00)

Vi um clarão a NO, que tal está isso por aí JoaoCodeco?


Já vi que estas células poderão trazer algo mais do que apenas chuva.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 03:03)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vi um clarão a NO, que tal está isso por aí JoaoCodeco?
> 
> 
> Já vi que estas células poderão trazer algo mais do que apenas chuva.



Nada de mais, apenas vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 03:08)

Mais um clarão, agora mais a norte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 03:22)

Vocês ficam com tudo,gulosos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 03:30)

Até agora apenas avistei trovoada para esses lados. 


Por aqui o céu já ficou muito nublado e está prestes a chover.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 03:36)

Aqui nem chuva nem relâmpagos....nadaaa


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 03:37)

Céu alaranjado, ela vem aí, já se ouve ao longe. 


Edit: já chove, mas sem granizo.


----------



## Stinger (28 Dez 2013 às 03:47)

Aqui chuva batida a vento !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 03:49)

Devo de estar descentralizado. 
Finalmente chuva e vento


----------



## superstorm (28 Dez 2013 às 04:04)

Para já nada de especial ... a chuva parou.... e o vento ficou fraco....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 04:06)

Chuva leve sem vento,esta célula deixou muito a desejar, raio que a parta


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 04:07)

Esta célula só me motivou a ir dormir, chuva moderada e algumas rajadas foi o que trouxe por cá.


JoaoCodeco, até eu daqui vi a trovoada, tens que controlar melhor aí o sistema.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 04:09)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esta célula só me motivou a ir dormir, chuva moderada e algumas rajadas foi o que trouxe por cá.
> 
> 
> JoaoCodeco, até eu daqui vi a trovoada, tens que controlar melhor aí o sistema.



A gaja não quer nada comigo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 04:11)

Até já vou aterrar


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2013 às 10:40)

Bom dia.O dia começou com 2 trovões ainda distantes mas que ainda me acordaram, e a passagem de aguaceiros fortes com granizo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Dez 2013 às 10:50)

Bom dia! 
Por aqui céu nublado com abertas, por vezes aguaceiros com granizo


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Dez 2013 às 14:12)

Madrugada e manhã em regime de aguaceiros com granizo à mistura...acumulados *3,6mm* desde as 0h. Por Agora o sol vai espreitando mas com cenário ainda bastante ameaçador...a qualquer momento pode voltar a chover...

Actuais *13,3ºc *e *67%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Dez 2013 às 15:22)

Boa tarde,

por aqui tive alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e manhã, alguns com intensidade que renderam *7,2 mm* até ao momento. 


Por agora o céu apresenta bastantes nuvens a N/NO.


----------



## karkov (28 Dez 2013 às 17:10)

Por volta das 15h subi a Penha... marcava o carro uns fresquinhos 5º...
O sol estava aberto mas chovia ao mesmo tempo...


----------



## CptRena (28 Dez 2013 às 17:21)

Por aqui tem sido um dia como têm vindo a reportar. Alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de vento com rajadas e algum granizo.

Está mesmo para chegar uma célula. A ver se ela acerta com o alvo em cheio...
A última imagem de radar parece-me que está a achegar o centro muito para Sul.

Tinha muita virga mas passou tudo a Sul daqui. Aqui cairam apenas uns pinguitos dos bordos.

Tinha forma de arco, a base


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2013 às 17:24)

boa tarde alguem sabe como esta o geres em termos de neve pelo radar da meteogal  precipitaçao nao falta nas ultimas horas.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Dez 2013 às 19:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boa tarde alguem sabe como esta o geres em termos de neve pelo radar da meteogal  precipitaçao nao falta nas ultimas horas.



O Gerês tem 0cm de neve, acabei de vir de lá.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2013 às 20:12)

Chuva forte no Porto agora.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2013 às 20:29)

Forte aguaceiro que se abateu por aqui, tinha algum granizo 

Acumulados *7.4 mm* até ao momento

Depois da chuvada a temperatura desceu bem, 7.3 ºc actuais.

A ver se a mínima de *5.8ºc*  ainda é batida.

A máxima foi de *11.2 ºc *


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Dez 2013 às 21:11)

Vai chovendo pela cidade do Porto, há coisa de 1h apanhei uma autentica "carga de água" na zona da Foz e da Ribeira...por estas bandas vai chovendo mas nada de extraordinário...acumulados *4,8mm*...

Actuais *7,7ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2013 às 21:41)

Mais um aguaceiro , *8 mm* acumulados e a temperatura desceu para 6.4 ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Dez 2013 às 21:44)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> O Gerês tem 0cm de neve, acabei de vir de lá.



Estás a referir-te à vila do Gerês, penso eu...
Nas zonas mais altas e viradas para este concerteza a situação será diferente.
Montalegre, que está em zonas a este do Gerês, tem neve, como mostrado nos canais de tv.

Por cá tivemos um dia de aguaceiros, um deles (que eu observei) teve queda de granizo fino. De resto foram fracos em geral.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de *Oeste* (em média).
O acumulado de precipitação é de 8,4 mm.

*Tmín: 4,6ºC
Tmáx: 10,7ºC

Tatual: 5,1ºC
Hr: 88%​*


----------



## james (28 Dez 2013 às 22:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estás a referir-te à vila do Gerês, penso eu...
> Nas zonas mais altas e viradas para este concerteza a situação será diferente.
> Montalegre, que está em zonas a este do Gerês, tem neve, como mostrado nos canais de tv.
> 
> ...



Em anos normais os picos do Geres acima dos 1400 m conservam neve uma boa parte do inverno .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Dez 2013 às 22:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estás a referir-te à vila do Gerês, penso eu...
> Nas zonas mais altas e viradas para este concerteza a situação será diferente.
> Montalegre, que está em zonas a este do Gerês, tem neve, como mostrado nos canais de tv.
> 
> ...



Não, está mesmo tudo sem neve, andei o dia todo por lá, Montalegre já não tem neve nenhuma, nem imaginas a minha tristeza, a neve que caiu de manhã derreteu toda, andei por Pisões, Montalegre, Gerês...!


----------



## supercell (28 Dez 2013 às 22:37)

Chove bem...


----------



## james (28 Dez 2013 às 22:39)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não, está mesmo tudo sem neve, andei o dia todo por lá, Montalegre já não tem neve nenhuma, nem imaginas a minha tristeza, a neve que caiu de manhã derreteu toda, andei por Pisões, Montalegre, Gerês...!



Nem Pitoes das Junias ?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (28 Dez 2013 às 22:59)

james disse:


> Nem Pitoes das Junias ?



Nem aí!!! apesar da temperatura estar sempre nos 0ºC 1ºC! Não acumulava!


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2013 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Melgaço foi preciso subir quase aos 1200 metros (Branda do Portos, Castro Laboreiro) para encontrar uma acumulação em condições.  Durante o início da tarde as condições não eram as melhores devido à longa ausência de precipitação que permitiu o derretimento de praticamente toda a neve abaixo da cota 1000m. Mas por volta das 16h o panorama foi melhorando com a queda de neve, ao ponto de às 18h, quando regressei, já havia neve suficiente para impedir a circulação na estrada que liga Lamas de Mouro a Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## Sanctos (28 Dez 2013 às 23:52)

Estive de tarde em Pitoes das Junias e tinha um razoável acumulado...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=530047343757791&set=a.411098695652657.1073741832.399709313458262&type=1&relevant_count=1
Vou pondo mais fotos na página...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2013 às 00:10)

que paisagem MINHO!!!
as fotos estão excelentes!
vou esperar por um evento com mais neve para tirar umas belas fotos!


----------



## karkov (29 Dez 2013 às 01:30)

Acabei de chegar a casa com o termômetro a marcar 3º...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2013 às 09:09)

Que gelo  Temperatura a rondar os 0º, com muito nevoeiro. Um dia de pausa, amanhã à tarde a chuva está de regresso


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Dez 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia!
Por aqui a temperatura não sobe dos 2ºC devido ao nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Dez 2013 às 09:26)

Madrugada com pequeno aguaceiro que acumulou *0,6mm*...de resto de referir a diminuição da mínima, aqui ficou-se pelos* 4,6ºc*...acredito que noutras zonas do Grande Porto mais afastadas do mar tenha chegado próximo dos 2ºc...

Actuais* 6,4ºc *e *88%* de humidade relativa...céu nublado mas para já tudo tranquilo...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2013 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Muito sol! Está fresco e o Douro ainda coberto de nevoeiro.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2013 às 09:45)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio com mínima de *2.5 ºc * 

Neste momento 3.9 ºc 

Ocorreu um aguaceiro que acumulou *1 mm*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Dez 2013 às 11:41)

esse aguaceiro ocorreu por volta das 6 da manha com o termometro a marcar 1,5 ºc


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Dez 2013 às 11:46)

Aqui ocorreu um aguaceiro por volta das 2h, numa altura que estavam segundo a farmácia 1º.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2013 às 10:47)

Bom dia, 

vai chovendo por aqui, céu encoberto e 9.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## supercell (30 Dez 2013 às 10:56)

Céu muito nublado a prometer chuva para a tarde...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2013 às 12:15)

Chove bem e com pingas grossas!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2013 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

Dia cinzentão e invernal no Porto. Chove moderadamente e está frescote.


----------



## supercell (30 Dez 2013 às 14:24)

Começa a chover e parece que vai ser toda a tarde...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2013 às 14:39)

Está realmente fresco, por aqui a máxima ainda não ultrapassou os 10.0 ºc 

Neste momento até desceu para os 8.9 ºc 

Chove moderadamente com gotas bem frias e grossas.

*4.8 mm* acumulados

*190.2 mm* este mês, a média está feita!


----------



## GabKoost (30 Dez 2013 às 16:17)

Começou a chover pelas 10h30 / 11h00 de forma fraca e nunca mais parou.

Agora já vai em moderada e os acumulados aqui à volta entre os 12 e 15mm sem perspectivas de abrandar para já.

Os campos parecem todos lameiros à boa maneira antiga!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2013 às 16:21)

Boas,

como já comentaram está uma tarde de chuva pelo Noroeste.


Por aqui tem estado a cair já desde o início da manhã embora de forma moderada e sem grande vento.


Acumulados *10,8 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Dez 2013 às 17:56)

Boa tarde,

Continua a chuva pelo Porto. Não muito intensa mas absolutamente gelada, assim como o vento. Decididamente, um bom dia para estar quentinho em casa!


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2013 às 18:43)

Chove muito neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2013 às 19:07)

*10.2 mm* acumulados, a chuva cai certinha, por vezes com intensidade.

9.2 ºc actuais

PS- O site do ISEP não actualiza desde 27/12 por isso as informações apresentadas estão incorrectas:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2013 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva começou pela manhã, mas fraca.
Só agora ao final da tarde se tornou moderada.
A parte mais activa da frente tem estado a afectar até ao Baixo Minho e aqui temos quase "sobras" da mesma. Só mesmo agora pela noite é que desceu um pouco.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado (nomeadamente pela tarde).
O acumulado segue nos 19,0 mm.









​


----------



## james (30 Dez 2013 às 21:00)

Boa noite ,

Dia marcado por chuva moderada por vezes forte  .  Tambem muito vento , que esta a soprar cada vez mais forte .

Para quem gosta de chuva , como e o meu caso , esta semana parece prometedora .


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Dez 2013 às 21:35)

james disse:


> Para quem gosta de chuva , como e o meu caso , esta semana parece prometedora .



Se as previsões se mantiverem poderemos ultrapassar a média mensal de Janeiro em apenas uma semana, como também gosto de chuva diria que vou começar o ano da melhor maneira. 

---------

O dia de hoje tem sido marcado pela chuva, não chegou a atingir grande intensidade mas tem sido persistente.

*18,0 mm* acumulados.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2013 às 21:37)

Muita chuva neste momento e vento com rajadas muito fortes . 

Alias este episodio por ca tem sido marcado por muito vento . Tem soprado forte desde ontem a noite ,mais do que eu estava a espera e esta a aumentar de intensidade agora a noite .


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2013 às 00:46)

Boa noite. 
Choveu o dia todo (30) e continua 
Vamos ter um inicio de ano bem molhado, pelas previsões


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2013 às 01:00)

O acumulado de ontem fixou-se nos *19,0 mm*. 

Por agora a chuva fez uma pausa, 12,8ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia! Sem chuva de momento, temperatura amena


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Dez 2013 às 11:53)

Bom dia,
Por aqui começa a chover de novo.


----------



## supercell (31 Dez 2013 às 13:44)

Muito nublado neste momento.


----------



## Paula (31 Dez 2013 às 13:52)

Boas tardes!
Chove certinho neste momento


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2013 às 15:21)

chuva muito forte, ruas alagadas neste momento

Editado 15:23h
Daqui a bocado faço o rescaldo desta célula que se formou no oceano a oeste de Espinho.
A chuva forte ainda não parou


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (31 Dez 2013 às 18:44)

Bem por aqui segue o céu nublado! 
Tatual:*8.2ºC*
Hrelativa:*96%*

FELIZ 2014!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (31 Dez 2013 às 19:27)

O dia de hoje rendeu *11,8 mm *de precipitação e registei um rain rate máximo de *119,4 mm/hr *esta tarde.


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Dez 2013 às 19:28)

Boas,

por aqui tive mais um dia de céu muito nublado com alguma chuva. 


Acumulados *8,1 mm* até ao momento, 11.8ºC actuais e 94% Hr.



O mês segue com *208,3 mm*, quase na média mensal. 


Só me resta desejar um bom ano novo a todos!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2014 às 02:49)

cstools.net disse:


> Hoje, dia 02 vai ser dia de bater recorde de chuva, pode chover mais que no dia 24 Dez. e 30 Dez.
> Tudo a partir das 8 da manhã.
> Para a madrugada de Sábado vamos ter uma madrugada bem iluminada com aguaceiros fortes
> 
> ...



O ideal seria reportares no tópico de Janeiro deste ano e não no de Dezembro do ano passado.


----------

